# Taktik für Anfänger



## makkaal (1. Oktober 2008)

Vorab:
Dies ist kein Guide, kein Flame, keine Klugscheißerei.

_Verbreitungen dieses Textes in seiner Urform und von mir in diesem Thread durchgeführten Änderungen ist ausdrücklich erlaubt und sogar erwünscht. Einzige Bitte: Eventuelle Resultate und Gedanken als Feedback hier posten.
Damit ist es offiziell - bitte keine PMs mehr, sondern einfach den Text in's eigene Forum kopieren bzw. verlinken. Höflicherweise mit meinem Namen dabei._

Alles, was hier folgt, sind Grundlagen und weiterführende Überlegungen, basierend auf einfachen Bausteinen von modernen Militärtaktiken. Ich garantiere keine Erfolge, sondern möchte Denkanstöße geben, sowohl an &#8222;Random&#8220;- bzw. Casual-Spieler als auch an Gilden(leiter) und Stammgruppen.
*Diese Gedanken sind nicht im Spiel getestet worden. *Ich habe versucht, sie auf Warhammer Online auszulegen, da ich der Überzeugung bin, dass Taktik etwas Übergreifendes ist.
Diese Hinweise sollten als Basis verstanden werden, auf die jeder Spieler zurückgreifen kann, *nicht als Spielerklärung oder gar Anleitung*, wie eine Schlacht bei dem MMO zu schlagen ist.

Ich bin nicht Mitglied einer Gilde oder gar Allianz, so dass ich die Möglichkeit hätte, diese Überlegungen zu testen. Somit gebe ich sie an diejenigen weiter, die auf die notwendige Mannstärke, Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten, Zeit und Muße zurückgreifen können.

Ich habe oft Probleme am Zusammenspiel festgestellt und sowohl über Beschwerden als auch Verbesserungsvorschläge gelesen. Dies ist mein Beitrag, um ein generelles Verständnis zu schaffen und so zu einem gemeinsamen Spielerfolg zu kommen.

Noch einmal. Dies ist kein Guide!
Ich wünsche mir, dass der Text in seiner Gänze gelesen wird, bevor man antwortet. Er ist lang, aber vieles bezieht sich auf andere Stellen im Text, die vorher vielleicht erst verstanden werden müssen.
Wenn ihr glaubt, einen Kritikpunkt gefunden zu haben, bitte ich euch höflich darum, dennoch euch die 20 Minuten Zeit zu nehmen und den Rest vorher zu lesen.
Vielleicht findet ihr ja noch einen, oder aber er erklärt sich von selbst. Für Fragen bin ich immer offen, auch gerne per PN.
Des Weiteren fordere ich euch höflich auf, von Flames abzusehen und euch sachlich und objektiv mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn meine Ideen aufgegriffen, kritisiert und debattiert werden, damit sie im Spiel getestet, verbessert und erweitert werden können.

Wenn ich mich für zivile Ohren in meiner Wortwahl merkwürdig anhöre, liegt das daran, dass ich mich auf feststehende Begriffe aus dem Militär beziehe und die verschiedenen Formulierungen noch inne habe (fühlt sich an wie Fahrradfahren *g*). Dazu gehört auch das Wort &#8222;Führer&#8220; - das ist keine nationalsozialistische Begrifflichkeit, sondern eine offizielle Bezeichnung des Befehlshabers.


*
Index:*
*
Allgemeine Grundlagen zum Gruppenspiel in WAR und Umrisse: Mögliche Aufgabengebiete für die Archetypen
Die vier Elemente der Gefechtsführung
Die &#8222;Hammer-Amboss&#8220;-Methode
Reserven
Bewegung auf dem Schlachtfeld
Die drei Gefechtsarten
Besondere Tätigkeiten in Warhammer aus der modernen Gefechtsführung
Fazit
*
*Allgemeine Grundlagen zum Gruppenspiel in WAR*

Vorwort: Multiplayer
_*Taktik* (griech. taktike &#8222;Kunst der Anordnung, Aufstellung eines Heeres&#8220_

Ein Grundsatz der Entwickler von Mythic war, ein kompetitives Gemeinschaftsspiel zu schaffen. Ziel war, ein Spiel im &#8222;alten Stil&#8220; zu schaffen, in dem Menschen gemeinsam gegeneinander spielen. Sie benötigen die Gemeinschaft, um Erfolg zu haben und um zwei gegeneinander arbeitende Parteien zu erzeugen.

WAR verhält sich wie viele moderne Sportarten wie Fußball, Baseball oder Basketball. Es gibt zwei Mannschaften, in denen jeder Spieler eine Aufgabe verfolgt, um der Gemeinschaft des Teams im Konflikt mit den Gegnern zum Sieg durch das entsprechende Spielziel zu verschaffen.
Denken wir an die Bolzplätze zurück: Man spielte mit seinen Freunden, nicht etwa um zu gewinnen, sondern um Spaß zu haben. Sieg oder der eigentliche Konflikt waren lediglich Teile des Spaßes.

Dies sollte als Grundprinzip dieses MMOGs verstanden werden. Warhammer ist ein Gemeinschaftsspiel, wo der Einzelne ein Teil eines großen Ganzen darstellt. Dies ist nicht nur im RvR umgesetzt, sondern in der gesamten Spielmechanik &#8211; siehe Vorherrschaft über die einzelnen Gebiete und die damit verbundenen Vorteile.


Für diejenigen, die von langen Texten nicht allzu begeistert sind, hier meine Fazitpunkte, die auch unten zu finden sind:

Halte die Augen auf und fokussiere nicht auf ein einzelnes Problem. Du verlierst den Überblick!
Sei kommunikativ, sprich mit deinen Kameraden. Ihr seid alle voneinander abhängig!
Befolge die von der Spielmechanik vorgegeben Aufträge für deinen Archetyp. Nichts ist nutzloser als ein einsamer Tank oder ein nicht heilender Heiler!
Sei lernwillig und kritikfähig. Nur so können wir uns *alle* verbessern!
Du stirbst nicht tatsächlich. Wenn du etwas tun kannst, um deiner Seite zum Sieg zu verhelfen, dabei dein Charakter dabei vielleicht stirbt - tu es! Du hast keine Mali und bist 20 Sekunden später wieder im Spiel!
Und nicht zuletzt:

*Denke &#8222;Wir&#8220;, nicht &#8222;Ich&#8220;!*


_Warhammer versprüht ein Wir-Gefühl, da nur das &#8222;Wir&#8220; gewinnt._


Grundlagen im Gruppenspiel:

_Hierbei handelt es sich um recht offensichtliche Dinge und ist damit primär an Casual oder neuere Spieler gerichtet. Der Kern der Aussage besteht darin, sich selbst die Spielsituationen bewusst zu machen - somit stolpert ihr über Aussagen, die vielleicht "total logisch" klingen, die aber dennoch oft in der Hitze des Gefechts völlig ignoriert werden._

Merkfragen: 

Wo sind die anderen?
Verfolge ich den Sinn der Gemeinschaft, wenn ich dies tue?
Wie kann ich meinem Team zum Sieg verhelfen?
Jeder Archeteyp hat seine grundlegend Aufgabe, die ihm niemand abnehmen kann; hervorgebracht durch unveränderbare Eigenschaften der Klasse. Ein Tank wird niemals den Schaden eines Damage-Dealers erreichen. 

Schuster, bleib bei deinen Latschen:

Ein Fernkampf-DD tut das, was er am besten kann &#8211; Schaden auf Entfernung, starke Ziele (Tanks) ausschalten, Gegner festhalten durch Crowd-Control.
Nahkampf-DD kümmern sich um &#8222;weiche&#8220; Ziele wie Fernkampf-DD und Heiler und sind zuständig für die Kontrolle des Feindes in den eigenen Reihen (=Heilerschutz)
Tanks stellen die Blockaden dar, die teilweise die Rolle als Heilerschutz, aber vor allem als Schildwall übernehmen müssen. Tanks sind diejenigen, die es dem Feind schwer machen, weiter zu kommen.
Heiler &#8211; nun, sollten heilen. Wenn Aktionspunkte übrig sind, kann durchaus der Feind geschwächt und Schaden (über Zeit) verteilt werden, aber primär sind und bleiben sie Heiler. (Hinweis: Damit sind die Fullheiler angesprochen, Melee-Heiler, d.h. Sigmarpriester und Jünger des Khaine können mobil an allen Orten eingesetzt werden. Auch hier sollte nie vergessen werden, dass ihre Heilfähigkeiten der gesamten eigenen Truppe zugute kommen können!)
Damit dies funktioniert, muss sich an recht einfache Regeln gehalten werden.

Wer allein herumläuft, wird nicht geheilt und wird vermutlich schnell sterben - Also keine Heldenaktionen!
Wer stirbt, muss geheilt werden &#8211; also heilt!
Stirbt der Heiler, sterben die anderen &#8211; also beschützt ihn!
Dabei müssen folgende Dinge beachtet werden:

Line of Sight &#8211; steht eine Mauer im Weg, kann dich der Heiler nicht erreichen, selbst wenn er möchte.
Distanz &#8211; Bleib bei der Masse. Ziel ist nicht der Zerg, doch je weiter du dich entferntst, desto seltener wirst du Heilung abbekommen.
Behalte den Überblick &#8211; Dein Ziel ist ein Melee-DD, ein anderer jedoch greift deinen Heiler an? Worauf wartest du? Lass dein Ziel Ziel sein und hilf ihm. Selbst wenn du den Feind nur unter Druck setzt, erhöhst du damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dein Helfer überlebt &#8211; und damit auch du.
Lerne, mit der Kollisionsabfrage zu arbeiten - Sicherlich noch buggy, funktioniert aber zumindest in Teilen. Versuch, dich zwischen den Heiler und seinen Angreifer zu stellen. Die Chance, dass er nicht an dir vorbeikommt (und damit dem Heiler wertvolle Meter verschafft werden) oder er sich verklickt ist alles andere als niedrig.
Kenne deinen Feind &#8211; Wenn du nicht weißt, was der Scherge mit Robe und zwei Langschwertern in den Händen kann, machst du etwas falsch.
Daraus folgt ein weiterer Grundsatz, den ich später noch einmal aufgreifen werde:

Beschäftige dich mit dem Spiel. Du solltest deine eigene Klasse beherrschen, wissen, was die verschiedenen Fertigkeiten tun und wann du sie einsetzt. Dazu gehört Übung, aber 1, 2, 3 klicken wird dich nicht weiterbringen. 
Wenn das geschafft ist, beschäftige dich mit den feindlichen Klassen &#8211; durch Beobachtung, Studium auf Community-Seiten, selbst spielen.

Halte die Augen offen und lass dich nicht vom Blutrausch überflügeln.


*Die vier Elemente des Gefechts*

Hiermit kommen wir zum militärischen Teil, der nichts direkt mit Warhammer Online zu tun hat. Diese Aspekte sind grundlegend und werden in den ersten Wochen der Offizierausbildung gelehrt. Aufgrund ihrer Allgemeingültigkeit sind sie meiner Meinung nach mit gewissen Einschränkungen auch auf ein MMOG anwendbar.

Die Elemente gelten als absolut gleichwertig. Im tatsächlichen Krieg kann die Vernachlässigung eines Elements zur Niederlage führen.


Feuer und Bewegung

Letztlich werden diese zwei Elemente zusammengefasst, da sie in direkter Abhängigkeit zueinander zu verstehen sind.
Im militärischen Sinne: &#8222;Keine Bewegung ohne Feuer, kein Feuer ohne Bewegung.&#8220;
Das bedeutet, dass ich als einzelner entweder Deckung gebe oder aber mich selbst bewege während jemand anders mir Deckung gibt. Im großen Rahmen arbeiten hier beispielsweise auch Artillerie, Panzer und Panzergrenadiere (sprich: Infantrie) zusammen - sogar Marine, Luftwaffe und Heer.

Dieses Element ist in Warhammer sehr einfach zu integrieren und funktioniert im Prinzip schon von allein. Wird der Feind zurückgedrängt, rückt die Truppe nach, wird er stärker, weicht sie aus.

Aufgrund recht weitreichender Sprüche und Fertigkeiten ist dies gerade für Ranged-DD oftmals eine einfache Wahl. Hierbei zu berücksichtigen ist die Hemmung der Feindbewegung durch
Crowd-Control wie Verwurzeln/rooten, Bewusstlos schlagen/stunnen oder Verlangsamen/snaren.

Gleichermaßen gilt dies für die Heiler: Laufen deine Mitspieler vor, solltest du ihnen folgen. Dein &#8222;Feuer&#8220; ist deine Heilung, also gib ihnen Deckung!

Dazu noch einmal der Punkt: Halte die Augen offen und verfolge deine Aufgabe im Team. Wenn du dein Leben lassen musst, um diesen Root noch zu casten, damit der Heiler vor einem feindlichen Spieler flüchten kann, tue dies!
Ab einem bestimmten Level kann er dich wiederbeleben/rezzen oder wenigstens den übrigen Spielern helfen, wenn der Feind von ihm los ist.


Kampf um und mit Sperren

Im realen Gefecht handelt es sich hierbei um Minenreihen, Geländeverstärkungen wie künstliche Panzergräben, Stacheldrahtsperren, Panzerkreuze (sehr schön in der D-Day Schlacht von &#8222;Soldat James Ryan&#8220; auf dem Strand zu sehen). Dazu gehören auch Ortschaften aufgrund von Mauern, Gebäuden, Gewässern.

An letzteren kann man sehen, dass auch in Warhammer mit Sperren gearbeitet werden kann. Karten und RvR-Gebiete bieten viel an Sperren:

Mauerreste und Steine, welche die Line of Sight unterbrechen, Gewässer, auf denen der Feind kampfunfähig ist, Hänge, an denen die Figur nicht oder nur schwer hinaufkommt, und ähnliches dergleichen.

Leider ist es nicht möglich, künstlich Sperren zu legen &#8211; wenn man nicht davon ausgeht, dass ein Kriegstrupp Maschinisten ihre Minen auslegen. Dennoch lassen sie in vielen Fällen taktische Überlegungen zu.

Sperren werden dazu genutzt, den Feind auflaufen zu lassen bzw. zu verlangsamen. Sie stellen eine Möglichkeit des &#8222;Ambosses&#8220; dar, auf den ich später eingehen werde. Durch sie kann, mit
entsprechender Vorbereitung und Durchführung, der Feind sogar gelenkt werden.

Nutzt das Gelände zu eurem Vorteil!

Beispiel Phönixtor: Die mittlere Brücke ist ausgesprochen beliebt bei beiden Parteien, sind aber von beiden Seiten durch die Repetierballisten einfach zu erreichen. Flächenschaden auf die versammelten Truppen auf dieser Brücke sind ein leichtes und führen nach meinen Erfahrungen schnell zum Ausweichen des Feindes. Area of Effect/Flächen Spells der Fernkampf-DD sind dort einfach zu setzen.

Eine Möglichkeit, dies zu nutzen, sehe ich auf Seiten der Zerstörung: Allgemein bekannt ist der &#8222;Panikbutton&#8220; der Zauberer, mit denen sie einen PointBlank/selbstzentrierten AoE root zaubern.
Ein Zauberer läuft in die versammelten Truppen auf der Brücke (unter Deckung, siehe Feuer und Bewegung), zaubert diesen root, während AoE vorbereitet wird.


Kampf um Informationsüberlegenheit

Dieser Punkt ist essentiell in der Gefechtsführung und wird gerade bei MMOGs gern völlig außer Acht gelassen.
Eigene Truppen können nur reagieren, wenn sie wissen, wo der Feind ist und wie er sich verhält. Es ist unerheblich, ob sie einen Führer haben oder nicht, aber ohne Informationen ist die Schlacht fast geschlagen. Im Gefecht nutzt man dazu Funk, Spähtrupps und den Grundsatz der &#8222;Tuchfühlung zum Feind&#8220;. Man muss nicht zwangsweise jeden Feind angreifen, den man sieht.

Der Chat erleichtert es an für sich ungemein, eigene Beobachtungen weiterzugeben. Natürlich ist es nicht immer leicht, ihn im Kampf zu nutzen, doch wenn man bedacht vorgeht und nach dem Tod den /sc oder /sp nutzt, ist schon viel geholfen.

Sagt euren Mitspielern, wie sich der Feind verhält und was ihr beobachtet!

Dazu ist ein weiterer Punkt unabdingbar: Im heftigsten Gefecht muss ein Auge auf dem Chat sein. Makros können helfen, die auch im PvE genutzt werden, wie z.B. &#8222;Heileraggro!&#8220; 
Nur so wird garantiert, dass man flexibel bleibt.

Wieder greift hier der Merksatz: Halte deine Augen offen.


*Die Hammer-Amboss Methode*

Diese Methode wird länger bezeichnet als &#8222;Frontal binden, flankierend schlagen&#8220;. Dieser taktische Grundsatz zieht sich durch zivilisatorische und kulturelle Epochen von den Anfängen der Griechen bis zum zweiten Weltkrieg.

Zur Verdeutlichung ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das grüne Rechteck stellt eine allgemeine Sperre dar, die Ovale sind Einheiten: Blau eigene, Rot feindlich. Der abgebrochene rote Pfeil zeigt einen liegengebliebenen (und damit nicht erfolgreichen) Angriff des Feindes dar, der blaue Pfeil einen laufenden Angriff eigener Kräfte.

Ziel dieser Methode ist, den Feind quasi vor eine Wand, dem Amboss laufen zu lassen und ihn entweder aus der Flanke, je nach Situation auch von hinten zu zerschlagen.

Ich denke, das Prinzip dürfte jedem, der einmal ein Strategiespiel gespielt hat, bekannt sein &#8211; besonders gegen menschliche Spieler ist diese simple Vorgehensweise erstaunlich oft erfolgreich.

Ergebnis ist klar: Während der Feind seine Konzentration nach vorn bringt und in diesem Fall aufgrund der Sperre ohnehin umdenken muss (da er schließlich daran vorbei will), nutzt man die Gelegenheit um ihn da anzugreifen, wo seine Waffenstärke reduziert ist &#8211; Seite oder Rücken.

Ähnliche Effekte habe ich selbst auch bei Warhammer erlebt. Dies äußert sich meist in der Stammgruppe, welche die Ablenkung in der Front des Feindes nutzt und in seinem Rücken die Heiler ausnimmt.

Doch es gibt eine weitere taktische Schlussfolgerung:

Gibt es diese Stammgruppe nicht, könnte auch die untere blaue Einheit aus dem Bild versuchen, den Feind zu umfassen.
Dazu löst sie sich vom Feind (eine weitere eigenständige Tätigkeit im militärischen Gefecht, auch dazu komme ich noch einmal) und umgeht ihn seitlich. So werden mehr Waffen an den
Feind gebracht und er im Optimalfall dazu gezwungen, auszuweichen, d.h. sich zurück zu ziehen, wenn er von allen Seiten angegriffen wird und somit seine Kampfkraft nicht auf einen Punkt konzentrieren kann.

Meiner Erfahrung nach reichen oftmals schon zwei bis drei Spieler, die dies umsetzen.

Natürlich gibt es weitere Feinheiten, die man dabei umsetzen kann &#8211; je nachdem, wie organisiert der Feind ist oder mit welchen Gegebenheiten man arbeiten kann. Dazu gehören Belagerungswaffen oder die vorher erwähnten natürlichen Sperren im Spiel.
Es ist möglich, dies im großen Rahmen zu nutzen, wenn man von organisierten Truppen ausgeht, wie Gilden in Allianzen.


*Reserven*

Dieser Punkt ist ein Hinweis für Gilden und Allianzen und schnell integriert, aber genauso leicht wieder vergessen.
Jeder Strategiespieler kennt dies, jeder militärische Führer hat dies zu berücksichtigen: Stets ist eine Reserve zu halten. Wir sie "verbraucht", ist eine neue zu bilden.

Die Reserve im Militär kennt drei Tätigkeiten:

Auffangen
Verstärken
Gegenangriff
Die Reserve fängt durchgebrochenen Feind auf. Ist die Front aufgebröckelt, dringt er durch und hat normalerweise ungehinderten Durchgang zum Ziel oder, im Spiel, den Heilern oder der
Flagge. Hier springt die Reserve ein und beschäftigt den Feind, bis Verstärkung eintrifft - kann aber auch, je nach Stärke, die Rolle der Verteidigung übernehmen.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit bietet sich in der Verzögerung. In dieser Gefechtsart ermöglicht sie den bewusst ausweichenden Truppen, &#8222;in Ruhe&#8220; ihren vorbestimmten Raum zu beziehen.

Verstärken ist das, was der Name sagt und wird meist als Alternative zum Auffangen genutzt: Ist die Zeit vorhanden und erlaubt es die allgemeine Situation auf dem Schlachtfeld, wird die bröckelnde Front unterstützt. Dies wird im tatsächlichen Gefecht selten angewandt, da Auffangen als Notlösung immer bereitgehalten werden muss und der dritte Punkt, der Gegenangriff,
die eigentliche Krönung der Reserven-Tätigkeiten ist.

Der Gegenangriff ist ebenfalls schon im Namen. Dabei sollte das obige Beispielbild herangezogen werden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Gegenangriff ist die Sperre, bzw. der Amboss unabdingbar. Sei es die eigene Front oder ein Geländeabschnitt, der Feind *muss* seine Konzentration woanders haben.
Sind die Gegebenheiten Sperre mit einer Truppe, Flankieren und ungehinderter/Gelände ausnutzender Gegenangriff gegeben, sind die Erfolgschancen recht hoch.


*Bewegung auf dem Schlachfeld*

Dies wieder ist ein Punkt, der auch Casual oder Random Spieler angeht.
Geht man von der Eigenschaft des Feindes aus, Flächenschaden ausrichten zu können, ergibt sich eine logische Schlussfolgerung, nämlich das &#8222;Auflockern&#8220; und der Grundsatz
&#8222;Alle Waffen am Feind&#8220;. Um dies zu verdeutlichen, noch einmal zwei Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die blauen Rauten sind eigene Spieler, der rote Kreis stellt den theoretischen Radius des Schadens durch AoE Zauber/Fertigkeiten oder der Belagerungswaffe.
Es ist unschwer zu erkennen, dass im ersten Beispiel ganze vier Spieler getroffen würden, im zweiten dagegen nur mit Glück mehr als einer. Davon abgesehen stellt im ersten Bild der abseits stehende Spieler (geht man von Blickrichtung oben und Feind aus dieser Richtung aus) ein offensichtliches Ziel dar.

Im zweiten Beispiel hat der Feind zwar Möglichkeiten, durchzubrechen, was aber dank der Beweglichkeit der Spieler schnell unterbunden werden kann. Die Vorbereitung, nicht gleichzeitig von
AoEs getroffen werden zu können, überwiegt hierbei. 

Essenz hierbei ist, dass natürlich wieder die Archetypen ihre entsprechenden Aufträge übernehmen &#8211; Heiler und Range-DD hinten, Tanks und Melee-DD vorn/flankierend.

Grundsätzlich sind Einzelaktionen in diesem Spiel selten von Erfolg gekrönt, sofern der Konflikt gesucht wird. Aufgrund der gruppenbasierten Ausbalancierung des Spiels ist die Chance sehr hoch, dass der einzelne Spieler wenig Möglichkeiten hat, seine Vorteile voll auszuspielen. 

Dagegen sind kleine Gruppen möglich, die andere Ziele verfolgen als den Feind anzugreifen. Dazu später mehr.


*Die drei Gefechtsarten*

Die traditionellen Gefechtsarten im Militär gelten grundsätzlich im geführten Kampf &#8211; immer ist eine davon aktiv oder geht in eine andere über. *Sie sind temporär! *Da sie lediglich eine bestimmte Ziele und Durchführungsmethoden haben und nicht von genutzten Waffen oder Material abhängig sind, sind sie auch auf WAR anwendbar.

Dies richtet sich wieder vornehmlich an Gilden und Allianzen, kann aber auch von Randoms/Casuals genutzt werden &#8211; nur muss das Prinzip verstanden und die Kommunikation gegeben sein. 

1. Angriff (mil. Abkürzung: Angr)
Ziel des Angriffes ist es, eine Entscheidung herbeizuführen, wie die
Vorschriften so schön sagen. 
Der Feind soll nicht unbedingt immer zerschlagen, sondern manchmal einfach nur in eine bestimmte Position gebracht werden. Dies kann sein, ihn zurückzutreiben, ihn abzulenken oder einem selbst die Möglichkeit geben, ein Gebiet zu halten.

Dazu sind nicht immer alle Kräfte notwendig, wie ich oben schon durch die Nutzung der Reserve und dem Grundsatz des Umfassens bzw. Flankierens erklärt habe.

Wichtig beim Angriff:

Kein kopfloses Vorstürmen! Wenn man allein ist, stirbt man. Dies geht nur in der Gemeinschaft &#8211; daher muss der Rücken frei sein.
Mit Gegenschlägen rechnen. Der Feind ist nicht immer unorganisiert oder dumm. Oft kommt es vor, dass eine weitere Gruppe einen Hinterhalt geplant hat oder einem selbst in die Flanke fällt.
Angriffsschwung ausnutzen! Wenn der Angriff läuft und erfolgreich der Feind besiegt wird, nutzt es nichts, hinten zu bleiben. Die Masse *muss unweigerlich* vor, da er sonst zum erliegen kommt und die eigene Truppe geschwächt dasteht, während der Feind bereits Nachschub erhält. In einer gut organisierten Truppe ist die Verteidigung bereits eingeplant oder eine Reserve bereitgestellt, daher muss (in einem Szenario) von 8 Angreifern sich nicht eine Gruppe von 3 abkapseln, um die 4 Verteidiger zu verstärken.
Ich kann diesen Punkt nicht klar genug machen: Nutzt den Angriffsschwung aus! Wenn es klappt, dann klappt es!

2. Verteidigung (mil. Abkürzung: Vtdg)
Neben dem Angriff die bekannteste Maßnahme.

Ziel ist es hier, ein Gebiet zu halten, den Feind abzunutzen (d.h. Zahlen- und Materialtechnisch zu schwächen) und eine andere Gefechtsart *vorzubereiten*. Das bedeutet, dass die Verteidigung *nur* im "Worst Case" längerfristig ist.

Hier wird nicht vom typischen &#8222;Flagge deffen&#8220; ausgegangen, sondern von dem Verhalten der Fronttruppe. Die Kämpfenden stellen selbst eine Sperre für den Feind dar, um einen Gegenangriff einer
Reserve zu ermöglichen.
Die Verteidigung ist der &#8222;frontal bindende&#8220; Teil der Hammer-Amboss Methode.

3. Verzögerung 	(mil. Abkürzung: Vzö)
Den meisten sicherlich unbekannt, ist dies aber eine Verhaltensweise, die nahezu automatisch an den Tag gelegt wird, allerdings in meinen Augen oft aus den falschen Gründen.

Die Verzögerung ist ebenfalls ein Übergang in eine andere Gefechtsart und wird meist dazu genutzt, um die Verteidigung vorzubereiten.
Ziel ist es, wie der Name schon sagt, das Auftreffen des Feindes auf die Verteidigung zu verzögen und ihn dadurch zu verlangsamen sowie seine Kräfte abzunutzen, so dass er nicht in voller Stärke
aufschlägt.

Diese Gefechtsart wird *bewusst* genutzt und sollte nicht als letzte Maßnahme bei einer Übermacht des Feines gesehen werden &#8211; dies wäre Ausweichen auch dies sollte nie kopflos passieren, das setzt allerdings eine strikte Befehlsausführung voraus.
Vorangehend läuft das "Lösen vom Feind". Dazu weicht ein Teil der Truppe aus, dreht sich nach ein paar Metern um und gibt durch Deckungsfeuer für die restlichen Teile. Diese überholen die erste Gruppe, drehen ebenfalls um, um diesen Deckungsfeuer zu geben, damit die nach hinten ausweichen können.
Diese Vorgehensweise ist ausgesprochen schwer umzusetzen und verlangt von jedem einzelnen Mitstreiter Konzentration und Überblick, da es sonst in panikartige Flucht ausartet - welche höchstwahrscheinlich mit Rückenwunden oder dem allseits bekannten Wipe endet.

Die Verzögerung ist im militärischen Sinn gespickt mit vorgegeben Zeiten (die als einzuhaltende Befehle gelten!), wann ausgewichen und wann gehalten wird, sowie zu haltenden Linien.
Dies ist meiner Ansicht nach im Spiel nicht notwendig und nur schwer umsetzbar. Der Grundsatz aber, den Feind zu schwächen und zu verlangsamen, während im Hintergrund die stehende Verteidigung sowie eine bereite Reserve wartet, kann dennoch als Idee festgehalten werden.


*Besondere Tätigkeiten in Warhammer, aus der modernen Gefechtsführung*

Abschließend einige weitere Ideen, die teilweise bereits von geübten Spielern genutzt werden.


Spähtrupps

Sie sind die Augen und Ohren des Führers vor Ort. Sie halten &#8222;Tuchfühlung zum Feind&#8220; und Verbindung nach oben, indem sie regelmäßige Meldungen über Feindauftreten, -Stärke und -Verhalten absetzen. Sie haben *keinen Kampfauftrag!*
Sie halten sich im Hintergrund, durchaus aber in Sichtweite des Feindes, um die gesamte eigene Truppe (im Spiel) auf dem neuesten Stand über die Lage zu halten. Dazu nutzbar ist auch der /sc Chat.


Lockvogel/Hinterhalte

Ein einfaches Prinzip, was aber erstaunlich selten genutzt wird, unter anderem, da dazu einiges an Absprachen nötig ist. Ich denke, das Prinzip sollte sich von selbst erklären, dennoch dazu
ein paar Gedanken. 

Es nutzt nichts, den Hinterhalt vorzubereiten, die Truppe versteckt sich oder hält ihre wahre Stärke (sprich: &#8222;Anzahl&#8220 geheim, wenn dann unvorhergesehen ein paar Mann vorstürmen, weil
sie die ersten roten Schriftzüge sehen.
Es ist wichtig, dass der richtige Zeitpunkt genutzt wird, um den Feind letztlich einzukesseln und damit zu zerschlagen. Schätzungsweise ist dazu nötig, dass einer dazu die Führung übernimmt, was bei Random Gruppen allerdings sich als sehr schwierig gestalten kann. Daher ist diese Idee nur etwas für organisierte Truppen.


Handstreich

Dies ist ebenfalls eine Maßnahme, die sehr viel Absprache erfordert. Im militärischen bezeichnet man damit kleine Angriffe bzw. Sabotageakte gegen feindliche Gruppen, Fahrzeuge (schädigen, aber auch übernehmen) und ähnliches.
Im Spiel könnte man es als &#8222;Hit and Run&#8220; im kleinen Stil bezeichnen.

Ich stelle mir vor, dass Spielertrupps von 3 bis 4 Mann im Rücken des Feindes arbeiten, um Verwirrung zu stiften, Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu ziehen oder, am Beispiel Phönixtor, je nach Erfolg, die
Flagge heimbringen können. Auch dies ist nicht schwer, wenn man die Gegebenheiten auf dem Schlachtfeld kennt.

Unabdingbar ist wieder die Kommunikation mit anderen Spielern über Lage sowie das Verhalten des Feindes.

Dezent und clever eingesetzt können sie maßgeblich dazu beitragen, de Feind zu schwächen, auch gern als flankierende Einheit, um feindliche Heiler hinter der Front auszuschalten.


*Fazit - Abschließende Gedanken*

Ich möchte noch einmal betonen, dass dies weiterführende Ideen sind, die auf meiner Ausbildung zum Offizier fußen (auch das betone ich, damit mir niemand mit dem dämlichen Argument "Du hast doch keine Ahnung" kommt). Dies sind keine Spielerfahrungen, sondern lediglich eine Aufbereitung der Basisbausteine der Taktik.

Mein Appell geht an die Gilden- und Allianzleiter:

Bitte betrachtet diese Überlegungen als Anreiz, sie zu prüfen und je nach Erfahrung eigene Strategien zu entwickeln.

Der Grundgedanke bei der Bundeswehr ist das &#8222;Vorne Führen&#8220;. Der Befehlshaber ist an der Front, da dort den besten Überblick über die Lage hat. Die Taste M sollte dafür in regelmäßigen
Abständen gedrückt werden, um diesen Überblick zu erhalten. Das ist eine Eigenart des Spiels und damit einfach zu nutzen. Wichtig hierbei ist, dass derjenige, der führen *soll* es dann auch *tut* und sich nicht ebenfalls Hals über Kopf ins Getümmel wirft. Aber ich denke, Erfahrene werden das bereits längst in ihr Spielprinzip integriert haben.
Es ist eine klare Struktur nötig, damit nicht nur Absprachen getroffen, sondern auch eindeutig befolgt werden.

Diskussionen über Erfolg und Misserfolg sind nicht außer Frage, müssen aber kurzfristig vor und während der Schlacht warten. Es ist wichtig, Rücksprache mit der &#8222;Truppe&#8220; zu halten, gerade weil
nur ein Bruchteil Verständnis für das und vom Prinzip &#8222;Befehl und Gehorsam&#8220; hat und die Masse oftmals Probleme mit Autorität und dem damit verbundenen Unterordnen hat - sei es, dass sie nicht wollen oder nicht in der Lage dazu sind. 
(Achtung, eigene Meinung: Ich halte diese Fähigkeit für eine erstrebenswerte Tugend und eine Frage der charakterlichen Stärke eines Menschen, sich in eine Hierarchie einordnen zu können, ohne sich dabei selbst aufzugeben.)

Wichtig ist, dass es während der Schlacht läuft und nicht durch in dem Moment völlig unpassende Widerworte behindert wird.
Fehlschlag bedeutet, dass der Taktiker/Befehlshaber entweder einer falschen Annahme gefolgt ist oder zu viele ungünstige Entscheidungen getroffen hat. Sich selbst dies eingestehen und daraus sowie dem Feedback der Truppe lernen zu können muss ein Persönlichkeitszug des Führers sein.
Merke: Die einzig falsche Entscheidung im Gefecht ist die, keine zu treffen!

Um die wichtigsten Aspekte zusammenzufassen:

Halte die Augen auf und fokussiere nicht auf ein einzelnes Problem. Du verlierst den Überblick!
Sei kommunikativ, sprich mit deinen Kameraden. Ihr seid alle voneinander abhängig!
Befolge die von der Spielmechanik vorgegeben Aufträge für deinen Archetyp. Nichts ist nutzloser als ein einsamer Tank oder ein nicht heilender Heiler!
Sei lernwillig und kritikfähig. Nur so können wir uns *alle* verbessern!
Du stirbst nicht tatsächlich. Wenn du etwas tun kannst, um deiner Seite zum Sieg zu verhelfen, dabei dein Charakter dabei vielleicht stirbt - tu es! Du hast keine Mali und bist 20 Sekunden später wieder im Spiel!
Und nicht zuletzt:

*Denke &#8222;Wir&#8220;, nicht &#8222;Ich&#8220;!*


Ich freue mich auf eure Kritik!

In diesem Sinne:
&#8222;Wie ein Sturm, so fliegen wir in die Schlacht hinein!
Das Heer, es singt! Der Kampf beginnt!
Der Sieg wird unser sein!&#8220;
(Equilibrium &#8211; Der Sturm)

Euer
makkaal


----------



## makkaal (1. Oktober 2008)

Weitere Tipps und Gedanken von anderen Usern:

*Allgemeine Spielweise in der Gruppe:*

*Beobachte deine Mitspieler. *Nicht immer hat der mit dem meisten ausgeteilten Schaden auch Recht. Spielen manche gut zusammen, reagieren sie aufeinander? Wenn sie Verhalten zeigen, was darauf schließen lässt, dass sie z.B. TeamSpeak nutzen und/oder eine eingespielte Gruppe sind, halte dich an sie.
*Sei kreativ.* Manchmal kann unerwartetes Verhalten zum Erfolg führen. Läufst du als einzelner durch eine Feindgruppe hindurch, ist es durchaus möglich, dass sich ein Teil davon umdreht und dir folgt. Vielleicht stirbt dein Charakter, dafür ist die Front des Feindes schwächer. Du musst aber darauf achten, dass deine Gruppe mit dieser Situation umgehen und somit auf eventuelle Veränderungen reagieren kann.
Hat jemand in deiner Gruppe die Führung und du stößt dazu, versuche nicht alles herumzureißen indem du seine Ansagen in Frage stellst. Wenn er ansagt, dass die Gruppe verteidigt, tut sie es. Wenn er sagt, sie soll weiter, tut sie es. Es ist anders nicht möglich, effektiv zu spielen, und Gruppen, bei denen drei Mann versuchen, die Führung an sich zu reißen, ist nichts weiter als ein chaotischer Haufen, der zwar einige Feinde killen mag, aber im großen Rahmen nicht einsetzbar ist. *Akzeptiere die Entscheidungen anderer Leader!*
Noch einmal: *habe keine Angst vor dem Tod.* Solange du dich an die anderen Tipps gehalten hast, müsste ein Heiler in deiner Nähe sein. Vertraue ihm - die meisten machen ihren Job gut oder arbeiten daran. Wenn du mit 30% HP versuchst, den Kampf zu verlassen, lässt du ihn als verwundbares Ziel zurück - womit es ihm völlig unmöglich wird, dich wieder zusammen zu flicken. Oft verlassen sich deine Mitspieler auf dich, lasse sie nicht im Stich!
Der "Rückkehr"-Button nach deinem Charaktertod ist zwar verlockend, du solltest dich aber vorher noch einmal per Linksklick-halten umsehen. Vielleicht ist ein Heiler in entsprechendem Level in deiner Nähe, der in den nächsten zehn Sekunden vielleicht keine Zeit hat, dich aber schneller wiederbeleben kann als du den Release und den Weg zur Front hinter dir hast. *Es wird jeder Mann gebraucht, also gedulde dich lieber ein paar Sekunden.*

*Kommunikation*

Aussagen wie "inc links" oder "die sind oben" hilft keinem etwas. Wichtige Aspekte sind: Windrichtung (N,O,S,W), Stärke, Verhalten. Markante Punkte helfen im /sc, nicht anwesenden Spielern einen Überblick zu verschaffen. Bessere Alternativen wären z.B.: "10 aus W inc" oder sogar, wenn die Zeit bleibt, "10 über W-Brücke, warten bei grüner Mauer".

*Organisation und erweiterte Taktiken*


			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> "Offene Flanke"
> Dem Gegner wird bewusst eine Schwäche präsentiert, die aber an sich gut gedeckt ist. Der "Harte Kern" besteht aus Tanks und Heilern, am Rand die DD und wenige Heiler. Der Gegner rennt oft an die Flanke und wird dann aus der Mitte heraus auseinander getrieben und einzeln zur Strecke gebracht.
> 
> "Der Vorstoss"
> Zwei Spieler (am besten Tank und Melee--DD) brechen von hinten in die feindliche Formation ein (bei Szenarien geht das meist sehr gut). Die Gegner reagieren am Anfang doch recht träge auf die Bedrohung, doch eh man selber vernichtet ist, sind min 1-2 Feinde tot und der gegnerische Block zersprengt, sodass die Verbündeten dann tief in die gegnerische Formation eindringen können.



*Weitere Tätigkeiten*

Sammeln

Inzwischen ist dies regelmäßig im RvR zu beobachten. Der Kriegstrupp sammelt sich am Kriegslager, oder im Keep unter dem Burgherren, bevor er losstürmt. Hier haben wir aber nicht die einzige Situation, wo dies nötig ist oder sein kann. Im Szenario sieht man dies ausgesprochen selten, bei der Burgenverteidigung ebenso wenig. Ich denke hier speziell an organisierte Gruppen. Einen Kriegstrupp/Gruppen-internen Sammelruf auszustoßen kann hilfreich sein, um mit geballter Wucht auf den Feind aufzutreffen.
Es ist Grundlage dazu, um oben genannte Dinge durchzuführen - einzeln hinlaufen nutzt wenig. Hierbei auch wieder beachten: Auflockerung, Augen zum Feind, Kommunikation.
Ausweichen/Rückzug
Den Begriff des "Rückzugs" gibt es im militärischen Sinne nicht, dort wird es "Ausweichen" genannt.
Zu oft endet dies im kopflosen Davonstürmen, weil der Feind übermächtig wird. Das allerdings ist mehr als kontraproduktiv.
Oben beschrieben habe ich das "Lösen vom Feind", was für das Ausweichen essentiell ist. Im übrigen wird "Ausweichen" auch bei der Verzögerung angewandt, damit sie geordnet funktioniert.
Im Endeffekt handelt es sich hier um das kontrollierte rückwärtsbewegen der eigenen Truppe. Dabei ist davon auszugehen, dass ausgewichen wird *bevor* der Feind Überhand gewinnt. Ein guter Führer muss dies erkennen können.
D.h.:
Rückzug, bevor gewiped wird.
Es wird versetzt bewegt. Teil 1 rennt zurück, dreht sich um, gibt Deckungsfeuer für Teil 2 und andersherum. Das geht manchmal nur langsam.
Wie oben schon gesagt - hier ist Konzentration gefragt. Ständiges anpassen der eigenen Position, regelmäßiges Verlegen des eigenen Ziels (z.B.: vorher habe ich einen Heiler angegriffen, jetzt muss ich den Melee-DD aufhalten, der durchbrechen will), konstantes Beachten der eigenen Front.

*Es geht hier nicht darum, den Gegner zu plätten, sondern lediglich aufzuhalten!*


 Danke an alle Beitragenden!


----------



## Thymeuse (1. Oktober 2008)

WOW
Da hat sich einer Mühe gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nicht schlecht!


----------



## Evíga (1. Oktober 2008)

Boah.. Umwerfend. Oo

Danke für die Mühe, muss das mal in Ruhe durchlesen und verinnerlichen!


----------



## AoC.Virtus (1. Oktober 2008)

*vote for* _#Platzhalter_


----------



## Dentus (1. Oktober 2008)

Sehr gut gemacht, aber irgendwie....passt dein Text und deine Signatur nicht zusammen man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (1. Oktober 2008)

Gut gemeint, aber nur trockene Theorie. Du schreibst selber, daß du es nicht getestet hast, außerdem werden die Kinder das nicht so recht verstehen. Mit 10 Sätzen wäre das auch zu schaffen und vergiss nicht den "Faktor Mensch".


----------



## Searge (1. Oktober 2008)

der feldwebel stimmt dem zu *g*


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (1. Oktober 2008)

Spätestens jetzt hat jeder das Gefühl inden Krieg zu ziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Schöne Ausarbeitung, sollte man alles zwar wissen, aber bekanntermaßen ist das ja nicht so. Sollte jeder in seinem Gildenforum kopieren, vielleicht bringts ja mal was...


----------



## makkaal (1. Oktober 2008)

Tyhmeuse schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat sich einer Mühe gemacht ;D


Oh ja. Arbeitszeit etwa drei Stunden, zuzüglich Zeichnen, Hosten und Überarbeiten. Schön, dass es euch gefällt!


			
				Dentus schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gut gemacht, aber irgendwie....passt dein Text und deine Signatur nicht zusammen man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was hat das denn damit zu tun? Ich mag halt Batscherei - nur stilvoll sollte sie sein. Ich wüsste nicht, wo meine Signatur mit dieser Überzeugung im Konflikt steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			
				hanktheknife schrieb:
			
		

> Gut gemeint, aber nur trockene Theorie. Du schreibst selber, daß du es nicht getestet hast, außerdem werden die Kinder das nicht so recht verstehen. Mit 10 Sätzen wäre das auch zu schaffen und vergiss nicht den "Faktor Mensch".


Berechtigter Einwand - es ist trockene Theorie.
Das ist aber grundsätzlich bei Texten wie meinem so, auch Guides sind trocken, solange man sie nicht anwendet.
Desweiteren waren meine Ausführungen auch nicht an "die Kinder" gerichtet, sondern an etwas erfahrenere und generell interessierte Spieler, die vielleicht in ihrer Gruppe/Gilde dies ausprobieren können.
Wie gesagt - es ist keine Anleitung, sondern bloß eine Sammlung an Ideen.
Und nein - das, was ich damit aussagen wollte, hätte sich nicht in 10 Sätzen zusammenfassen lassen. Was sich zusammenfassen ließ, kannst du im ersten Teil (Allgemein) und im Fazit nachlesen.
Den Faktor "Mensch" habe ich dabei versucht, nie aus den Augen zu lassen, es ist schade, wenn es so rüberkommt.
Ich bin grundsätzlich davon ausgegangen, dass man dies nur in organisierten Gruppen durchführen kann, weil dort die Bereitschaft herrscht, sich mit solchen Theorien auseinander zu setzen.
Letztlich ist der Faktor Mensch auch in den Vorschriften berücksichtigt, die ich hier für euch aufbereitet habe. Das ist aber mehr eine Philosophiefrage, wenn man eben von strukturierten Mannschaften ausgeht und nicht von "zufälligen" Bekanntschaften im Szenario.


			
				LenoxMcDuff schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Ausarbeitung, sollte man alles zwar wissen, aber bekanntermaßen ist das ja nicht so. Sollte jeder in seinem Gildenforum kopieren, vielleicht bringts ja mal was...


So sehe ich das - es ist als ein "nice to know" für alle, aber ein "ernstzunehmener Anstoß" für diejenigen gedacht, die es umsetzen können. Es wäre schön, wenn sich herausstellt, dass dieser Text in Gildenforen herumschwebt und sich die Leute ihre Gedanken dazu machen.

Ich muss nicht zwangsweise so spielen, würde mir aber ein Ei abfreuen, wenn ich es im Spiel sehen würde, wie eine Gilde so oder ähnlich vorgeht.


----------



## Ohties (1. Oktober 2008)

grundsätzlich schön und verständlich geschrieben.
mein "heiler" ist jetzt 21 und rr19 und insofern würde ich dazu sagen: manches passt, manches nicht so.

für viele sachen ist WAR zu schnell... zu hektisch. und gerade als sigmarpriester haut das auch nicht unbedingt hin mit dem "immer nur heilen", denn ich heile nicht so gut und oftmals renne ich mit anderen zu den gegnerischen DD'lern, etc und helfe sie umzukloppen. natürlich nicht ausschließlich...

aber grundsätzlich stimmt vieles davon, gerade was die gegenseitige abhängigkeit, die wichtigkeit zum zusammenspiel und informationsfluß angeht. ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass manche "groß" angelegten manöver im rvr auch wirklich sinnvoll sind wenn es um den kämpfe geht mit mehreren dutzend spielern pro seite.

edith: mh, naja haste ja auch geschrieben, dass es für gilden etc ist also BGs nicht unbedingt gemeint sind... heute is nich so mein tag.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (1. Oktober 2008)

Ohties schrieb:
			
		

> für viele sachen ist WAR zu schnell... zu hektisch. und gerade als sigmarpriester haut das auch nicht unbedingt hin mit dem "immer nur heilen", denn ich heile nicht so gut und oftmals renne ich mit anderen zu den gegnerischen DD'lern, etc und helfe sie umzukloppen. natürlich nicht ausschließlich...


Das ist wohl richtig. Die Behauptung, WAR sei zu schnell, um diese Dinge durchzuführen, halte ich aber noch für Spekulation, bis es jemand ausprobiert hat. Diese von mir genannten Sachen sind völlig normal im Krieg, worüber keiner großartig nachdenkt. Dasselbe kann bei WAR auch passieren.
Und glaub bloß nicht, dass ein echtes Gefecht großartig ruhiger abliefe. Dort hast du nämlich einige wichtige Nachteile:
- Et wummst. Richtich.
- Wennet falsch wummst, bisse wech.
- Wenne wech bis, wirse nich ma eben gerezzt.

In meinen Aussagen über die Heiler hatte ich mich auf die Fullhealer bezogen. Natürlich spielt sich ein Sigmarpriester anders als ein Erzmagier, genauso wie sich ein Marauder anders spielt als eine Hexenkriegerin. Es ändert jedoch nichts an dem Grundsatz, dass Heiler heilen sollten. Ein Sigmarpriester/Jünger des Khaine ist stark, aber immer noch kein reiner Alleinunterhalter.


----------



## deon172 (1. Oktober 2008)

Searge schrieb:


> der feldwebel stimmt dem zu *g*



der Leutnant d.R. auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich erinnere mich grad an einen großen Sitzungssaal in Fürstenfeldbruck.

spass beiseite. da hat sich makaal richtig mühe gemacht.
auch wenn es "nur" trockene theorie ist, so inspiriert sie doch hoffentlich heute abend die eine oder andere Schlachtgruppe 

/vote for sticky btw


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2008)

Oh herrje... und ich wollte mir verkneifen den großen Taktiker hier raushängen zu lassen!

Gute Arbeit Makkaal! Hoffentlich nehmen sich das einige zu Herzen, natürlich muss es nicht in Konzentrierte Schlachtformationen ausarten ala Römische Legion aber so ein wenig Taktikbewusstsein sollte schon vorhanden sein!
Respekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vup (1. Oktober 2008)

Umwerfend,
da ich leider momentan selber kein WAR spielen kann, kann ich nur nicken und hoffen, dass wenn ich in einem halben Jahr anfangen werde, sich so einiges durchgesetzt hat.

mir gefaellt das durchaus, hut ab. Wobei ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass so mancher meint:"es ist ja eh ein spiel, also brauch ich mir da keine Muehe zu machen"

Ich hoffe so -wie oben beschrieben- werde ich demnaechst die Schlachfelder vorfinden


----------



## Ghaash (1. Oktober 2008)

also was ich hier eigentlich noch vermisse ist:

"wenns dir nicht passt, dann geh doch zu WoW! wir brauchen dich hier nicht!"


abgesehn davon hab ich sowas in allen farben und formen auch schon von leuten gesehn, die sich über spielerverhalten in WoW aufgeregt haben. irgendwann muss man einfach einsehen, dass es nicht möglich ist, mit einer randomgruppe taktisch zu spielen. selbst wenn jeder einzelne diesen post auswendig kennt, neigen die spieler dazu, einfach das zu machen wonach ihnen gerade ist, wenn sie nicht unter überwachung stehen oder mit strafe zu rechnen haben.


tl,dr: vergebene liebesmüh


----------



## makkaal (1. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich nehmen sich das einige zu Herzen, natürlich muss es nicht in Konzentrierte Schlachtformationen ausarten ala Römische Legion aber so ein wenig Taktikbewusstsein sollte schon vorhanden sein!


Genau das ist mein Ziel - Schlachtformationen werden nie vorkommen. Wäre zwar irgendwie cool, aber dann doch zuviel des Guten.
Wie gesagt - Leute, prüft meine Aussagen, testet sie, probt sie mit eurer Gilde! Ich will wissen, ob das funktioniert - und da ist es mir egal, ob Szenario oder RvR.



			
				Ghaash schrieb:
			
		

> [...]von leuten gesehn, die sich über spielerverhalten in WoW aufgeregt haben. irgendwann muss man einfach einsehen, dass es nicht möglich ist, mit einer randomgruppe taktisch zu spielen.


Wenn du aufgepasst hättest, könntest du mehrfach in dem Post lesen, dass sich dies an organisierte Gruppen richtet, nicht an randoms.
Da meine Intention offenbar völlig an dir vorbeigegangen ist, unter anderem, dass ich mich *nicht* aufrege, sondern versuche, konstruktive Verbesserungsvorschläge zu machen (was ich von deinem Post nicht behaupten kann), sehe ich mich nicht gezwungen, mich vor dir zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Geige (1. Oktober 2008)

richtig netter post!


----------



## evilcore (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich wusste schon immer das mit dem Typen etwas nicht stimmt....

Hehe ;-)

Nein, ehrlich, sehr hilfreicher verständlicher (halbwegs zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und gut geschriebener Post. 
Ich hoffe mal das sich viele Leute zumindest ewas an den Grundzügen deiner Aufführung orientieren werden, dann wären die PvP-Schlachten schonmal um einiges taktischer...

Leider glaube ich das sich 90% nicht daran halten und lieber hirnlos rumzergen so das man nur taktische Kost mit der Gilde bekommt.

mfg 
evilcore


----------



## Lorghi (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin beeindruckt. Sehr lobenswert, deine Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (1. Oktober 2008)

evilcore schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mal das sich viele Leute zumindest ewas an den Grundzügen deiner Aufführung orientieren werden, dann wären die PvP-Schlachten schonmal um einiges taktischer...
> 
> Leider glaube ich das sich 90% nicht daran halten und lieber hirnlos rumzergen so das man nur taktische Kost mit der Gilde bekommt.


Ich fände es zumindest toll, wenn ich ein solches Verhalten irgendwann einmal beobachten könnte.
Und ja, 90% werden es nicht, hirnlos herumzergen ist ja auch nicht einmal schlimm.
"Taktische Kost", sehr schön. Genau darauf wollte ich auch hinaus - wie schon mehrmals im Post erwähnt, wünsche ich mir Feedback von Gilden. Nur, wenn die schon bereit sind, solche Gedanken umzusetzen und dabei vielleicht sogar Erfolg haben, wird sich das Gesamtbild auch ändern.
Im übrigen sind viele meiner Punkte auch im Zerg machbar, man braucht keine massive Front wie im Altertum oder befestigte Stellungen in der Neuzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was stimmt nicht mit mir? Ich bin genauso kirre und in mir selbst widersprüchlich wie die meisten anderen hier...


----------



## Searge (1. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> natürlich muss es nicht in Konzentrierte Schlachtformationen ausarten ala Römische Legion aber so ein wenig Taktikbewusstsein sollte schon vorhanden sein!




lasset uns eine schildkröte bilden! *g*


----------



## Sethek (1. Oktober 2008)

Respekt - ich hatte bislang nur kurz Zeit, das zu überfliegen, aber der erste Eindruck ist schonmal mehr als gut.
Es ist mir, mit Verlaub, egal, ob man das in Randomgruppen anwenden kann oder nicht, da gehts erstmal drum, das eigene Spielverständnis zu erweitern. Selbstzweck vielleicht, aber in den meisten Strategiespielen finden derart universelle Konzeptionen von Militärtaktik durchaus Anwendung.

Die Fähigkeiten der einzelnen "Einheiten" bzw. Truppentypen variiert natürlich, aber die Prinzipien bleiben bestehen.


----------



## Gumja (1. Oktober 2008)

@TE
Gut geschrieben und sogar so verständlich, das eigentlich auch der letzte Hirnlose das verstehen müsste.
Dafür haste mein vollstes Lob.

Das Problem ist nur...
a) Nur ein ganz geringer Prozentsatz an Spieler schaut überhaupt in die Foren... Und da es bei WAR kein offizielles gibt, verteilen die sich auch noch auf mehrere verschiedene...
b) nur ein winziger Teil dieser "Forenleser" lesen solche megalangen Beiträge überhaupt... die meisten scrollen runter, sehen wie viel da geschrieben wurde... lesen noch die ersten zwei drei Antworten... und mit ganz viel Glück bekommste sogar ne Anwort ala "Boah is mir zuviel zu lesen" oder ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


c) von dem winzigen Rest an Lesern, der also überbleibt und sich das wirklich komplett durchgelesen hat (zu denen zähle ich mich übrigens), denen hast du mit der ganzen Arbeit nicht unbedingt etwas neues erzählt... Denn für die, die sich wirklich mit PvP auseinander setzen, gemeinsam mit ihren Stammgruppen losziehen oder mit der Gilde gemeinsam in TS unterwegs sind... Die wußten vielleicht bis jetzt nicht, wie man bestimmte Taktiken im militärischem Sinne nennt... aber angewendet ham sie sie schon längst *g*



Ich habe im Laufe meiner PvP Kämpfe in solchen Spielen mehrere Dinge gelernt: _(die auch kaum jemand lesen, geschweige Interessieren wird) *g*_

Bist du Solo unterwegs

1) Beobachte deine Mitspieler und versuche herauszufinden, wer von denen sich einigermaßen vernünftig benimmt...
Das kann man auf mehrere Arten machen... Nicht immer hat der, der den meisten Damage macht, auch die meiste Ahnung...
Wer von meinen Mitspielern stellt sich richtig, weicht einem bevorstehendem Angriff rechtzeitig aus, eilt wann wem zur Hilfe etc etc...
Auf diese Weise "sieht" man recht schnell, welche Spieler in der unmittelbaren Umgebung entweder im TS oder per Chat miteinander kommunizieren
Halte dich an diese Spieler, beschütze ihren Heiler oder unterstütze ihren DD.
Jede Wette du hast mehr Spaß in diesem Kamp, als wenn du Rambotechnisch Solo rumrennst, keine Heals bekommst und nach 3 Minuten 20 Mal ins Gras gebissen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2) Beobachte deine Gegenspieler und versuche herauszufinden, wer dort keine Ahnung zu haben scheint...
Von vorne kommen 10 Leute auf dich zugerannt... Lauf einfach auf sie los, mitten durch sie durch... Schlage Haken und versuch hinter sie zu kommen...
Klingt doof... isses auch... 
Aber wenn sich von den 10 Leuten 8 Umdrehen und dir folgen, weil kein Depp CC angewendet hat (oder du widerstanden hast), weißte wenigstens schonmal, das mindestens 8 von diesen 10 keine Ahnung haben... Erst Recht, wenn eh weiter hinten noch mehr von denen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Variantentechnisch kann man natürlich auch zur Seite ausbrechen udn schaun wer hinterher läuft... 
Doch egal was auch immer du machst... Folgen die Gegner DIR... greifen sie automatisch ihr ZIEL nicht mehr an... und somit hast eigentlich schon DU gewonnen...
Wenn man nun davon ausgeht, das in einem RvR eigentlich immer das WIR im Vordergrund stehen sollte... tjo dann habt "IHR" eben erfolgreich einen heftigen Angriff abgewehrt, weil von 10 Angreifern 8 Stück einem einzigen hinterherlaufen und somit die letzten beiden von den eigenen Deffern zerpflückt werden...

und das war nur ein Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechne immer mit der Dummheit deiner Gegenspieler und nutze sie aus!



Bist du in Gruppe unterwegs
1) Kommunikation ist alles...
Nutze den Chat oder noch besser TS...
Wer sich in einem RvR Spiel wie WAR oder damals auch DAoC, gegen TS ausspricht, weils das Gesabbel ja die Atmosphäre zerstört... Der muss entweder verdammt gut und schnell tippen können... oder er will eigentlich gar nicht gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
Ohne Kommunikation kann nur eine verdammt gut eingespielte Stammgruppe wirklich etwas reissen. In so einer Stammgruppe kennen sich die Spieler seit Wochen/Monaten, oder vielleicht schon Jahren... Da weiß jeder was der andere kann und nicht kann..._

2) Wo ist meine Gruppe?
Wer sich das auch nur ein einziges Mal fragen muss, wenn er eigentlich mit einer Gruppe unterwegs ist, der ist in dieser Gruppe fehl am Platz. Punkt Basta Ende Aus
Erst Recht in Randomgruppen sollte vorher wenigstens im Chat kurz die Strategie angekündigt werden... Und wenn es nur ein kurzes "Wir deffen hier" ist...
Denn dann weiß man wo seine Gruppe ist... Dort wo gedefft wird!
Ist man dort nicht... darf das nur zwei Gründe haben:
a) man ist tot
b) Die Gruppe ist dort auch nicht!
Alle anderen Gründe zählen nicht.

3) Kommunikation ist das wichtigste!

Frage: "Wo seid ihr?"
Antwort: "Hier"

....

Wenn ich solche Fragen und Antworten im Chat lese, bekomm ich immer ne Kriese *g*
Einmal kurz auf die Map schauen und ich seh meine Gruppenmitglieder... Das dauert nicht mal so lange, wie ich für das Tippen der Frage "Wo seid ihr?" brauchen würde...

Hinweiß: "Achtung INC"
Frage: "Von wo?"
Antwort: "Von links..."

....

AHHHHHHHHHHHHRG....
Welches Links? Das von vorne? Das von rechts oder das linke Links?
Merkt ihr was?

Hinweiß: "Inc 10Leute aus Westen"

Keine Fragen... keine Antrworten... und mit Sicherheit wäre auch ein "10 inc westen" nicht viel mehr zu tippen als das erste "ACHTUNG INC" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja... auch das waren nur kurze Beispiele


4) Kommunikation bedeutet nicht, dass alle reden...
Ob nun in einer kleinen Gildengruppe oder Random... Einer sollte das Sagen haben... 
Ob er das richtige sagt... wird sich rausstellen...
Aber wird erst diskutiert, was man nun macht, hat der Feind längst die ersten Siege eingeholt, die kaum noch aufzuholen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich solo unterwegs bin und im RvR eine Randomgruppe joine... beobachte ich erstmal, ob einer hier das sagen hat... Gegebenfalls frag ich kurz, wer hier leadet. Und dann mach ich das, was der sagt, stell es nicht in Frage und hoffe, dass er weiß was er macht...
Fakt ist, wenn drei leute in der Gruppe ansagen machen, was nun gemacht wird... ist das keine Gruppe... Das isn chaotischer Haufen, wo jeder glaubt das sagen zu haben und dann treffen sich 2 Minuten später alle am Friedhof wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn der Leader (egal ob im Chat oder im TS) ansagt, das die Gruppe defft... dann defft die Gruppe... und das sind bei WAR 6 Mann. Nicht 4 und zwei Einzelkämpfer, sondern 6.
Und wenn der Leader nach 4 Minuten sagt, "Folgt mir mal alle"... Dann folgen alle... nicht nur 3... sondern alle...

Wenn man sich an diese kleinen Punkte hält... gewinnt man wesentlich öfter und hat wesentlich mehr Spaß, als wenn man ständig der meinung ist selbst alles besser zu wissen udn den "Dicken" raushängen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne...


----------



## etmundi (1. Oktober 2008)

Namaste

@TE
hab schon deine Ausführungen in dem anderen Thread mit interesse
verfolgt. Toll das du nun einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht hast.
Nur zumindest eine Sache kommt bei der Übertragung auf ein Spiel nicht
zum Tragen: Die Angst des Soldaten. Sowohl die Angst vor Befehlsverweigerung
als auch die Angst zu sterben (deine Ausführungen zum Thema zurückdrängen)

Und für alle die es schon geschrieben haben und wohl auch noch werden:
Klar muß ein Heiler auch Schaden machen, aber soll der TE  auch noch
auf die Besonderheiten der einzelnen Klassen eingehen.

Bezüglich Randoms: Da reicht doch schon dein Satz

*Denke wir, nicht ich*


----------



## !k0m1k3r! (1. Oktober 2008)

Von mir auch einmal dick Respekt das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast dies alles aufzuschreiben.
Es zeigt Leuten die sonst keine ahnung von Taktik haben oder eher wenig(so wie ich ^^) wie es funktioniert.
Deshalb von mir /vote for /sticky da es Sehr gut für anfänger scheint, jezt heißt es nur noch abwarten obe es auch ingame umsetzbar ist und oder ob es überhaupt klappt.

In diesem sinne 

Cheers


----------



## makkaal (1. Oktober 2008)

Danke an Gumja, für deine Spielerfahrungen!
Ich werde sie bei nächster Gelegenheit an passenden Stellen mit einfügen, wenn ich darf.
Mag sein, dass ich erfahreneren Spielern damit nicht viel neues biete, aber so ist es in meinen Augen relativ einfach formuliert, so dass es auch Neulingen präsentiert werden kann - zumindest ist es das, was ich aus euren Posts bisher mitgenommen habe.
Allerdings stimme ich dir in einem Aspekt nicht zu: 
Man sollte nicht mit der Dummheit des Gegners rechnen, sondern eher vielmehr damit, dass er wesentlich gewiefter vorgeht als ich - sei es aus Gründen der Erfahrung, sei es, weil er mehr Informationen hat als ich oder einfach seine Kräfte besser eingeteilt hat.
Mit Dummheit zu rechnen kann zwar durchaus erfolgreich sein, ist aber um vielfaches riskanter. Ich würde es als reines Glücksspiel bezeichnen.
Das habe ich auch als Grundsatz, wenn ich random spiele (was bei WAR bisher sehr oft vorgekommen ist) - ich gehe immer davon aus, dass mein Gegenspieler cleverer agiert als ich.



			
				etmundi schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zumindest eine Sache kommt bei der Übertragung auf ein Spiel nicht
> zum Tragen: Die Angst des Soldaten. Sowohl die Angst vor Befehlsverweigerung
> als auch die Angst zu sterben (deine Ausführungen zum Thema zurückdrängen)


Das ist korrekt, die habe ich auch bewusst ausgelassen, da sie meiner Meinung nach lediglich für RP gilt oder gelten sollte.
Im echten Leben hast du natürlich Recht - die Angst vor dem Tod, die schweren Umstände des Krieges wie Erschöpfung, Hunger und Kälte sind Dinge, die im tatsächlichen Gefecht nicht ausgelassen werden *dürfen*.
Dabei musst du aber auch beachten, dass diese Dinge im Spiel nicht annähernd so relevant sind. Klar kann dein Charakter sterben, das aber ist nur temporär und von taktischer Auswirkung - es ist halt ein Mann/eine Frau (ich bin kein Fan dieser expliziten Unterscheidung, nicht persönlich nehmen, geehrte Damen), der/die fehlt.
Einen Charakter zu opfern ist spieltechnisch gesehen schmerzhaft, sollte aber genauso behandelt werden wie ein Bauernopfer beim Schach - möglicherweise ist der Schlüssel zum Sieg, dass dein Charakter genau an diesem Punkt sein Leben lässt. Beispiel dafür wären die von mir angesprochenen Stoßtrupps (im Stile "Lockvogel" oder "Flanke"), die vielleicht einfach nur die Aufmerksamkeit der feindlichen Hauptkräfte auf sich ziehen sollen.
Wie gesagt - ich habe dies extra für WAR aufbereitet. Du hast Recht: im echten Leben sieht das anders aus.



			
				Sledge schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten auch nur ein paar schaneumgesetzt werden sicherlich schon ein vorteil und dann hat es sich gelohnt.


Ich weiß zwar nicht, was "schane" sind, aber ich stimme dir zu - ich sehe diesen Thread und meine Mühe als Erfolg an, wenn auch nur *eine* Gilde mit diesen Gedanken arbeitet.


----------



## Pymonte (1. Oktober 2008)

Einziges Problem dürfte die unterschiedliche Handhabung modernster Technik und das Fantasy-Konzept darstellen. Denn es gibt eigentlich nru einen großen blutigen Nahkampf, dem auch die Zauberer und Heiler nicht entkommen (ums mal so pauschal zu sagen). Auch entwickelt sich die Front viel dynamischer, vermischter. Während im modernen Feuergefecht locker Distanzen von 100-200m (ich rede hier wirklich nur von Infanterie) normal sind, ist das bei bei WAR eher 2-10m. Sicherlich kann der Zauberer 100Fuß weit weg stehen. Aber der Feind durchbricht die Linie sehr schnell und dann muss der Zauberer laufen bzw wegen LoS oder anderen Faktoren eh näher dran stehen. Man kann derzeit noch kenen Wall aufbauen oder den Gegner so festnageln, das sich eine Todeszone bildet. Im Endeffekt ist wohl eher koordinierte Bewegung, anstatt richtige Positionierung wichtig. Wenn die Gruppe sich als Ganzes in Bewegung setzt, wird sie sehr schwer aufzureibens ein.

Aber dennoch schön geschrieben, spätestens bei den dicken Keefights dürfte sich dass dann auch ändern. Und das Grundverständnis sollte gelegt sein.

Mir persönlich ist aufgefallen das viele Warhammer TTop Taktiken funktionieren (welch ein Wunder, in Warhammer Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Diese bauen natürlich auf der Theorie der Kriegsführung mehrerer Jahrhunderte auf, aber dennoch sind ein paar interessante Strategien dabei.

Ich kann jetzt nur die Bezeichungen einiger alter Armeetaktiken geben (Standen sehr viele in der 5. Edition), wie z.B. "Offene Flanke" wo dem Gegner bewusst eine Schwäche präsentiert wird, die aber an sich gut gedeckt ist. Vor allem die Zerger fallen da gerne drauf rein. Der "Harte Kern", der aus den besten Truppen (bzw in WAR viele Tanks und Heilern besteht) und am Rande die DDs und wenige Heiler. Der Gegner rennt oft and ie Flanke und wird dann aus der Mitte heraus auseinander getrieben und einzeln zur Strecke gebracht. Bisher konnt ich das nur einmal im T3 testen, als eine 12 Mann Gruppe Destro (und ich) gegen eine 20 Mann Order Truppe kämpften. Läuft recht gut, allerdings gehört in einem MMO dann doch viel Glück dazu, da die mitte schnell dank Knock-Back aufgebrochen werden kann. Und zuguterletzt "Der Vorstoss". Die Taktik hab ich mit Skaven geliebt. Ein kleiner Meucheltrupp aus Gossenläufern stiftet im Rücken des Gegner Verwirrung und vernichtet Kriegsmaschinen und Fernkämpfer. In WAR geht das auch Super. 2 Spieler (am besten Tank und MeleeDD) brechen von hinten in die feindliche Formation ein (bei Szenarien geht das meist sehr gut). Die Gegner reagieren am Anfang doch recht träge auf die Bedrohung, doch eh man selber vernichtet ist, sind min 1-2 Feinde tot und der gegnerische Block zersprengt, sodass die Verbündeten dann tief in die gegnerische Formation eindringen können.

Also, seid an dieser Stelle kreativ, teilweise verbringt man lustige Stunden im TS, wo man sich neue Taktiken und Strategien ausdenkt (wie die Order beim TalabecDamm neulich, wo sie einfach an ihrem Bombenplatz gedefft haben und unsere Leute sich niederzergen ließen). Manches klappt anderes nicht. Doch oft reicht allein der Überraschungseffekt um zum Sieg zu führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: würde den Text gern bei uns im Gildenforum Quoten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe den Thread hier mal im Gildenforum in meinem eigenen Beitrag zum Thema Taktik verlinkt...
Wir werden sehen ob es gut angenommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (1. Oktober 2008)

> Den Faktor "Mensch" habe ich dabei versucht, nie aus den Augen zu lassen, es ist schade, wenn es so rüberkommt.
> Ich bin grundsätzlich davon ausgegangen, dass man dies nur in organisierten Gruppen durchführen kann, weil dort die Bereitschaft herrscht, sich mit solchen Theorien auseinander zu setzen.


Mit "Faktor" Mensch meinte ich die Spieler, die entweder sinnvoll mitmachen, oder sich einen Dreck scheren und nur an sich denken. Dann gibt es noch die Spieler, die neu sind und erst lernen müssen, nur sieht man dies nicht ihrem Char an. Wie heißt es so schön, das Problem sitzt vor dem Monitor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum sollten in WAR andere Persönlichkeiten rumschwirren, wie in WOW. Dein Guide ist schon voll ok, aber die Erfahrung zeigt, daß es bei der Idee bleiben wird. 
Was anderes: Ich spiele seit der OpenBeta und glaube, WAR bekommt noch ganz andere Problemchen, es fehlen schon die Spieler für public quests und in ein paar Monaten wird beim Twinken wohl garnichts mehr los sein. Ich hoffe, da geht noch was.


----------



## hanktheknife (1. Oktober 2008)

> Aber wenn sich von den 10 Leuten 8 Umdrehen und dir folgen, weil kein Depp CC angewendet hat (oder du widerstanden hast), weißte wenigstens schonmal, das mindestens 8 von diesen 10 keine Ahnung haben... Erst Recht, wenn eh weiter hinten noch mehr von denen sind


Du hast vollkommen recht mit der Idee, aber sind deine eigenen Leute so schlau, aus der "neuen" Situation etwas zu machen. Das Beste wäre wirklich TS, denn der Chat ist zu langsam für die Kommunikation.


----------



## makkaal (1. Oktober 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Einziges Problem dürfte die unterschiedliche Handhabung modernster Technik und das Fantasy-Konzept darstellen. [...]der Feind durchbricht die Linie sehr schnell und dann muss der Zauberer laufen bzw wegen LoS oder anderen Faktoren eh näher dran stehen. Man kann derzeit noch kenen Wall aufbauen oder den Gegner so festnageln, das sich eine Todeszone bildet. Im Endeffekt ist wohl eher koordinierte Bewegung, anstatt richtige Positionierung wichtig. Wenn die Gruppe sich als Ganzes in Bewegung setzt, wird sie sehr schwer aufzureibens ein.


Dem stimme ich teilweise zu. Natürlich ist es etwas anderes, ob man nun weitreichende Feuerwaffen oder aber den "blutigen" Nahkampf hat - das hat die Griechen in der Antike  oder die Franken im Mittelalter auch nicht von ähnlichen Gedanken abgehalten.
Ich bin aber auch nicht von einem Stellungskrieg ausgegangen (wie du das zu verstehen scheinst), wo die befestigte Position des Einzelnen wichtig ist. Mir ist bewusst, dass bei WAR sehr viel Bewegung ist - ein Aspekt, der schon vorher angesprochen wurde. Deshalb hatte ich auch nicht vor, tiefer in die von mir aufbereitete Materie zu gehen, da sie sich zu sehr auf moderne Waffentechnik verlässt.

Freut mich sehr, auch weitere Taktiken von dir lesen zu können! Allerdings würde ich sie ungern in meinen Startbeitrag einfügen, da er bewusst simpel gehalten ist. Wir werden sehen, wohin sich der Thread entwickelt - wer weiß, vielleicht passt es irgendann ja.

Noch einmal: ihr dürft gerne den Text für Gildenforen o.ä. nehmen, dafür habe ich ihn geschrieben! Seid bitte nur so gut und erwähnt, dass er von mir ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				hanktheknife schrieb:
			
		

> Wie heißt es so schön, das Problem sitzt vor dem Monitor.


Ah, dann hatte ich dich tatsächlich missverstanden. Ja, ich stimme dir zu, es gibt schlicht und ergreifend solche und solche. Allerdings richte ich mich mit dem Text an "solche" und "solche, die es noch werden wollen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann nicht alle erfassen, aber man kann versuchen, es für eine bestimmte Gruppe angenehmer zu machen und Ideen unter dieses Volk bringen.



			
				Viorel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber echt... mit ner freundin wäre das nicht passiert^^


Vielen Dank für deinen gehaltvollen Beitrag zum Thema und deiner auffallend kompetenten Beurteilung meines Privatlebens. Ich wage stark zu bezweifeln, dass du in der Lage dazu bist, mich, meine soziale Umgebung oder meinen bevorzugten Zeitvertreib einzuschätzen oder gar zu bewerten.


----------



## makkaal (1. Oktober 2008)

etmundi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dafür, das ein Mod hier die unsinnigen - und z.T. schon beleidigenden Postings löscht,
> um die Übersichtlichkeit zu fördern.


So sehr ich mich darüber freuen würde, aber offenbar hat dieser Thread kein "Sticky" Potential. Fürchte, das wäre Grundlage dafür, dass hier regelmäßig "aufgeräumt" würde.


----------



## clickrush (1. Oktober 2008)

daumen hoch!

ich hab gerade heute eine recht ähnliche doch vereinfachte taktik für meine gilde aufgeschrieben. dann komm ich ins buffed forum und seh das hier. bin echt beeindruckt! ich stimmte in jedem punkt zu!

edit: *dieser Thread hat absolut sticky potiential. jeder der das gegenteil behauptet hat noch nie ein strategie/taktik spiel oder BGs (stammgruppen) auf hohem niveau gespielt und schadet der WAR community.*


----------



## makkaal (1. Oktober 2008)

"Ähnlich" ist gut, clickrush 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sind, wie gesagt, reine Grundlagen, allgemeines Rüstzeug der Taktik. Die Thematik geht noch viel, viel tiefer. Was ich euch hier darstelle, ist die Basis von Kompanie- und Bataillonstaktik mit Auszügen von den "Tätigkeiten des Einzelschützen"

Und naja, diesen Thread nicht für Sticky-Ware zu halten gleich als "Schaden an der WAR-Community" zu bezeichnen ist wohl ein bisschen vorschnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (1. Oktober 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Nur zumindest eine Sache kommt bei der Übertragung auf ein Spiel nicht
> zum Tragen: Die Angst des Soldaten. Sowohl die Angst vor Befehlsverweigerung
> als auch die Angst zu sterben (deine Ausführungen zum Thema zurückdrängen)



Ein sehr sehr interessanter Punkt, der mir so nicht aufgefallen wäre: Wie oft seh ich tanks als Heiler plötzlich kehrtmachen und an mir vorbeiwetzen, wenn sie mal auf 30% hp sind, worauf ich natürlich direkt dem Feind ins gräßliche Antlitz schauen muß? Wie oft seh ich tanks ratlos vor einer Reihe feindlicher Fernkämpfer stehen und zögern, wen die eigene Streitmacht überwegend aus Nahkämpfern besteht? Wertvolle Sekunden, in denen die Gegner eiskalt rausböllern und die uns dann fehlen.

Fraglich nur, wie man das in "theoretisch unterfütterte" Form bringt.


----------



## 999 (1. Oktober 2008)

hallo erstmal.......  
ich bin gerade von arbeit und frisch heute rein hier ( mann bin ich müde 
du hast dir ne sauarbeit gemacht die auch noch gelungen ist ( e/ verbeugt sich)
leider wird es so sein das gerade gamer die es beherzigen sollten, spätestens nach 5 sätzen nicht mehr weiterlesen weil es ihnen zu anstrengend und theoretisch wird, WaR ist nicht mein erstes game, und bisher gab es immer einige wenige die sich die arbeit machten etwas sinnvolles über taktiken und gruppenspiel zu erstellen, aber leider siehe oben 
meine besten erfahrungen habe ich in eingespielten gruppen/gilden gemacht welche klassenleiter haben  die sich mal mit jemandem im TS unterhalten, wenn derjenige ständig mehr aggro hat wie der tank ect. usw .....
trotzdem thx für den Thread und du weißt ja ..... die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (1. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Fraglich nur, wie man das in "theoretisch unterfütterte" Form bringt.




Namaste
ich meint eigentlich folgendes:
Soldaten = Angst
Spieler    = keine Angst

Ist offensichtlich nicht so.
Also ich finde sterben nicht schlimm. Manchmal sogar ganz gut.
Auf dem Rückweg kann man sich neu konzentrieren/Motivieren.

Vote for Sticky


----------



## Misago (1. Oktober 2008)

/vote for sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste Grüsse an den Threadersteller

Ein "Die Kunst des Krieges"-Leser (Sun Tzu)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ein sehr schöner Beitrag und ein Beispiel dafür das auch mal was sinnvolles hier entsteht.

Nun muss ich nur noch 200 Mann finden die das hier einsehen auf einem Server spielen der keine Warteschlangen hat und ein gleiches Kräfteverhältnis hat und nebenbei eine ähnlich gepolte Gilde auf der Gegenseite bietet. Dann wäre WAR für die nächsten Jahre gerettet.

Nunja, es darf auch ein wenig weniger sein.^^

Ich habe zwar meine Zeit als Offizier auf See verbracht aber sobald man ein wenig militärisches Grundverständnis besitzt kommt man leichter in Situation, in Spielen die Taktik und Strategie erfordern, die einen arg ins Grübeln bringen (mal nett ausgedrückt).
Nunja, mittlerweile hat nehmen halt nicht nur diejeniegen die nerdig genug bzw. anderweitig informiert sind in der Überzahl an Onlinespielen teil...


Vielen Dank für dieses posting Makkaal.


----------



## Similion (1. Oktober 2008)

/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vote for Sticky


----------



## daedras (1. Oktober 2008)

Guter Tread, respekt.

Als aktiver Oberfeldwebel (der zufälligerweise gerade als Ausbilder in der Grundausbildung tätig ist) muss ich dir sogar in doppeltem Sinn danken^^ Hab viele Basics aus der Gefechtsausbildung wiedererkannt, die ich hoffentlich In-Game mal anwenden kann auf jeden Fall aber die nächsten 3 monate in der Ausbildung verwende... 

Ich gebe dir in allen Punkten uneingeschränkt recht, und deine Ausdrucksweise im Forum ist beispielhaft, viele User sollten sich daran mal ein Beispiel nehmen.
Ich hoffe das du noch lange so aktiv bleibst und noch viele solcher Treads folgen^^ 

In diesem Sinne wünsch dir und der ganzen Community viel Spaß und erfolg In-Game.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung der Thread sollte wirklich ein Sticky werden... dafür bietet er viel zu viel Potential um in den Untiefen des Forums zu verschwinden!


----------



## atomicfire (2. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



top thread und ich bin überzeugt davon das einiges davon wirklich anwendbar is.
als jahrelanger daoc spieler bin ich sogar sehr überraschter (ein bischen stolz?!), dass ich extrem viele der taktiken wiedererkannt habe, wir sie uns also im spiel quasi selber "erlernt" haben um erfolgreich zu sein mit unseren sg´s.
(und wie schwierig das teilweise is einem random zerg klarzumachen, bei erfolgreichem angriff eben NICHT stehenzubleiben sondern weiter druck zu machen....)

danke dir und [x] 4 sticky !


----------



## makkaal (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich freue mich sehr über die überwiegend positive Resonanz von euch. An euch sehe ich, dass es doch nicht vergebene Liebesmüh war, wie ein Poster am Anfang so schön sagte. Schön, wenn ich euch damit den einen oder anderen Tipp geben konnte, mehr wollte ich gar nicht!
Besonders das Lob der Herren militärische Führer berührt mich sehr. Als ich noch im Dienst war, war es eine Kunst, so eine Reaktion herauszukitzeln *grinst*

Noch einmal möchte ich um weiterführende Gedanken bitten, die ich noch einbauen kann. Dies können eigene Spielerfahrungen sein (abstrakt aber konkret formuliert) oder auch bekannte, solide Spielzüge, die euch vielleicht aus früheren MMOGs (oder woher Pymonte sie kannte, dem Tabeltop) bekannt sind.
Einfach posten! Diskutieren kann man immer noch darüber.

Zu einem Statements möchte ich dann aber doch noch Kontra geben.


			
				Siccaria schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist meine Feststellung bisher das schnelles, kreatives und kluges Improvisieren meistens grössere Erfolge gebracht hat als sich zu eng an festgelegte Regeln zu halten.


Da antworte ich mit dem gleichen Argument, das ich Gumja entgegengehalten habe:
Das kann in Glücksspiel ausarten. Natürlich kann man hervorragende Erfolge damit erzielen, die sind aber in keiner Weise garantiert. Natürlich ist es für den Feind überraschend, wenn man anders reagiert als er es erwartet. Deswegen habe ich auch keine engen Regeln aufgestellt, sondern Parallelen aufgewiesen, die als Grundfeste zum Verhalten im Spiel verstanden werden *können*. Es gibt keine Eingrenzung, was dies angeht - wenn du andere Taktiken kennst, die abstrakt-wiederholbar und erfolgsgeprüft sind, möchte ich dich bitten, sie zu posten.

Um auf die Regeln einzugehen, die du erwähnst:
So sehr ich mich auch für Kreativität und Improvisation ausspreche, darf man eins nicht vergessen: Improvisation ist erst durch ein solides Rüstzeug möglich. Das kann aus dem Verständnis der einzelnen Klassen, reiner Spielerfahrung oder dem Wissen über die Mechanik entstehen, oder aber aus "trockener Theorie" wie meinem Post. Ohne dieses Rüstzeug ist nichts da, womit man "spielen" kann, denn letztlich ist Improvisation nichts weiter als das herumspielen mit den Grundlagen und dadurch kreativ Neues zu schaffen. Am Ende improvisiert der Könner, aber damit er dahin kommt, musste er die Grundlagen (verstehen) lernen.
Von daher: Pro Improvisation, aber nichts kommt von ungefähr. Grundverständnis muss dafür da sein, und zu diesem Grundverständnis möchte ich beitragen.


----------



## Jaimewolf (2. Oktober 2008)

Diese taktischen Spielhilfen sind hervorragend @Makkaal. Es war eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis so ein Thread auftauchte, der auch seine Berechtigung hat. Zu viele Spieler plänkeln einfach nur vor sich her und machen sich keine Gedanken über Übersicht, Kommunikation und situationsbezogenes Handeln- und Denken.

Aus diesem Grunde sollte man deine Arbeit wirklich im Forum oben festigen, damit man im Spiel andere Spieler darauf hinweisen kann, wie sie zum Erfolg für die eigene Fraktion in WAR beitragen können.

Offtopic: Des Weiteren ist es recht bezeichnend, diesen Text als zu hochsprachig oder als zu lang zu bezeichnen, wenn man sich über einige anwendbare Basisgrundlagen im RvR informieren möchte. Irgendwie finde ich es recht erschreckend, wieviele Menschen sich heutzutage als lese- und denkfaul herauskristallisieren.


----------



## Merturion (2. Oktober 2008)

Super Thread nur leider lesen es niemals die Leute die es nötig hätten.


----------



## Mikokami (2. Oktober 2008)

Es fehlen die Themen "Rückzug" und "Sammeln".


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Um auf die Regeln einzugehen, die du erwähnst:
> So sehr ich mich auch für Kreativität und Improvisation ausspreche, darf man eins nicht vergessen: Improvisation ist erst durch ein solides Rüstzeug möglich. Das kann aus dem Verständnis der einzelnen Klassen, reiner Spielerfahrung oder dem Wissen über die Mechanik entstehen, oder aber aus "trockener Theorie" wie meinem Post. Ohne dieses Rüstzeug ist nichts da, womit man "spielen" kann, denn letztlich ist Improvisation nichts weiter als das herumspielen mit den Grundlagen und dadurch kreativ Neues zu schaffen. Am Ende improvisiert der Könner, aber damit er dahin kommt, musste er die Grundlagen (verstehen) lernen.
> Von daher: Pro Improvisation, aber nichts kommt von ungefähr. Grundverständnis muss dafür da sein, und zu diesem Grundverständnis möchte ich beitragen.


Im Idealfall vermutlich aus allem zusammen, also aus Klassenverständnis, Spielerfahrung und Theorie, mir fehlt wohl vor allem letzteres wie ich zugebe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht habe ich da einfach nur persönlich nicht den richtigen Zugang zum Thema da ich von vorneherein tatsächlich ein Randomgruppenspieler bin, was vermutlich zu der Sichtweise führt das es in der kurzen Zeit eines BGs kaum möglich ist einem jedesmal neu zusammengewürfelten Haufen zu mehr als sehr grundsätzlichen Gruppenhandlungen in der Art von 'brauche Def hier' oder '2 Leute bitte mitkommen' zu geben.

Darüberhinaus ist es auch die Frage welcher Art von Gegner man gegenübersteht. Beispielsweise ein Zentrum zu bilden um dann über eine Flanke den Gegner zu überrumpeln geht nur dann wenn dieser tatsächlich auch an einem Punkt geschlossen angreift. Dazu müsste er aber auch einen gewissen Grad an Organisation besitzen, in der Praxis aber hast Du meistens dann doch einen Zerg der nur begrenzt berechnbar vorgeht und einen unbekannten Faktor an Leuten die ihr eigenes Ding machen (ob nun sinnvoll oder nicht). 
Sich da als Hammer/Amboss aufzustellen erscheint mir etwas als Zeitverlust den die Gegenseite dazu nutzen kann eigentliche Schlachtfeldziele zu erreichen. 

Ähnliches liesse sich zum Beispiel darüber sagen ob es sinnvoll ist sich dichter oder in loserer Formation mit Abstand aufzustellen - denn die Frage ist ob der Gegner überhaupt nennenswerte AE Effekte benutzt, selbst wenn sie vorhanden sind.

Damit will ich übrigens in keinster Weise sagen das diese ganze Dinge falsch oder schlechte Ideen sind - mir gehts nur darum ob der Aufwand dafür nicht den Nutzen übersteigt und für meine persönliche Spielweise, welche leider ohne Stamm- bzw. Gildengruppe auskommen muss, macht es leider wenig Sinn, was allein schon damit anfängt das ich erst weiss was für Klassen überhaupt an meiner Seite vorhanden sind wenn das Spiel schon losgeht. 

Als Leitfaden für gerade neu entstehende Gruppen ist es allerdings sicherlich eine gute Ratgeberliste aus der man sich das ein oder andre abschauen kann.


----------



## zadros (2. Oktober 2008)

Super Arbeit und garnicht mal so trockene Theorie, denn so bzw. so ähnlich wird das schon seit Jahren bei DAoC praktiziert wobei dort noch diverse andere Taktiken wie z.B. "Das Auge" oder der "Bombenturm" entwickelt wurden - ich denke genauso wird sich hier auch eine spieleigene Militärtaktik heraus kristalisieren.

Auf die Taktiken gehe ich nicht weiter ein, da wir uns ja einen kleinen Vorteil beibehalten wollen und nicht alles unseren lieben Ordis verraten wollen ;-)

OFF TOPIC: Erengrad unvermeidliche Stadt hat nun Stufe 3 btw.  *jubel*

Gruß,
Zad


----------



## gagaimkopf (2. Oktober 2008)

Von mir ebenfalls ein dickes Lob!
Hab mir das alles genau durchgelesen (zu kosten meines Arbeitgebers XD) und finde einige sachen die ich Als Leiter einer Gilde versuchen werde umzusetzen.

Hab da schon so Sachen im Kopf wie mit 30 Mann den Feind aus der burg locken und dann 100 Leute die sich hinterm Hügel verstecken von der Seite reinmetzeln lassen XD

Naja ob das dann auch so funktioniert ..... man wird es sehen.

Nochmal ein dickes DANKE das du dir solche Mühe gegeben hast einzelnen Spielern und der WAR-Community zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sowieso /vote 4 sticky !!!

mfg  Gaga


----------



## zadros (2. Oktober 2008)

/reported für sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> So sehr ich mich darüber freuen würde, aber offenbar hat dieser Thread kein "Sticky" Potential. Fürchte, das wäre Grundlage dafür, dass hier regelmäßig "aufgeräumt" würde.


Was? So wenig Vertrauen in unsere wohlwollende Art der Moderatorenarbeit? 


Haben'se schön gemacht Herr Oberfähnrich...? Leutnant...? 
Und soviel Mühe wird belohnt, ich pinne den Beitrag oben fest


----------



## Iaido (2. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vielen Dank für die Arbeit die du dir gemacht hast! 

Gerne würde ich mit Ingame-Erfahrungen den Thread noch weiter voranbringen... Leider habe ich nicht die Zeit WAR in einer Gemeinschaft zu spielen und werde so bestimmt nicht in den Genuss von Taktiken bzw. ordnetlich ausgearbeiteten Zusammenspiel kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch das vorangegangene MMORPG das ich gespielt habe, bringen leider keine zum niederschreiben geeignete Erfahrungen im RvR/PvP da ich dort andere Ziele verfolgt habe.... 

Ich hoffe das andere hier mit ihren Erfahrungen und in der Zusammenarbeit des TE das hier noch weiters ausführen und so dem ein oder anderen mit Theorie zur Seite stehen.

so long... vote 4 sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (2. Oktober 2008)

Merturion schrieb:


> Super Thread nur leider lesen es niemals die Leute die es nötig hätten.


Das mag sein. Aber es werden die Leute lesen, die es interessiert, und die waren auch mein angepeiltes Publikum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Siccaria schrieb:


> [...]Damit will ich übrigens in keinster Weise sagen das diese ganze Dinge falsch oder schlechte Ideen sind - mir gehts nur darum ob der Aufwand dafür nicht den Nutzen übersteigt und für meine persönliche Spielweise, welche leider ohne Stamm- bzw. Gildengruppe auskommen muss, macht es leider wenig Sinn, was allein schon damit anfängt das ich erst weiss was für Klassen überhaupt an meiner Seite vorhanden sind wenn das Spiel schon losgeht.
> 
> Als Leitfaden für gerade neu entstehende Gruppen ist es allerdings sicherlich eine gute Ratgeberliste aus der man sich das ein oder andre abschauen kann.


Genau dafür war es gemacht. Stimmt, Random Gruppen sind eine Sache für sich und geordnetes Spiel wird auf dieser Ebene dort nicht funktionieren, weil die Basis keine gemeinsame ist - das macht aber auch nichts, denn einige Tipps sind für jeden gemacht. Natürlich muss man sich dem Feind anpassen, sonst macht generell keine Taktik Sinn - dann ist man genauso festgefahren wie die West-Fronten im zweiten Weltkrieg und es führt zu nichts oder der Niederlage.


gagaimkopf schrieb:


> [...]Hab mir das alles genau durchgelesen (zu kosten meines Arbeitgebers XD) und finde einige sachen die ich Als Leiter einer Gilde versuchen werde umzusetzen. [...] mfg  Gaga


Wenn das gelingt, würde ich dich bitten, da einmal Feedback zu geben. Hier sind ja offenbar auch noch andere Taktiker, die sich mit der Materie schon beschäftigt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noxiel schrieb:


> Was? So wenig Vertrauen in unsere wohlwollende Art der Moderatorenarbeit?
> 
> Haben'se schön gemacht Herr Oberfähnrich...? Leutnant...?
> Und soviel Mühe wird belohnt, ich pinne den Beitrag oben fest


Nimm's mir nicht übel, aber meine Einstellung kommt nicht von ungefähr - sicherlich nicht durch euch/von diesem Forum, nur haben sich die buffed-Mods nach dem, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, relativ bedeckt gehalten - großartig etwas ändern konnte sich da bisher nicht. Vielen Dank für den Sticky, das ist mir viel Wert!
Und... ich bin als Fahnenjunker aus dem Bund gegangen, allerdings nach der neuen Ausbildungsart - daher komme ich schon in dem Dienstgrad an die Taktikausbildung. Grundlagen für die Offizierausbildung werden da (aus irgendeinem mir schleierhaften Grund) vor dem Studium gelehrt, Aufbauteile erst danach.


Iaido schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich mit Ingame-Erfahrungen den Thread noch weiter voranbringen... Leider habe ich nicht die Zeit WAR in einer Gemeinschaft zu spielen und werde so bestimmt nicht in den Genuss von Taktiken bzw. ordnetlich ausgearbeiteten Zusammenspiel kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mir geht es ähnlich - ich habe zwar die Zeit, aber nicht die entsprechende Gilde, um so etwas auszuprobieren *grinst* Und ob da meine taktischen Ideen so gut funktionieren würden, wage ich fast zu bezweifeln.
Aber ich schließe mich wieder dem Aufruf an: Erfahrungen, Tipps, (konstruktive) Kritik sind gern gesehen!


----------



## Navidgirnuod (2. Oktober 2008)

ich würde gerne einen ganz ganz wichtigen tipp noch aufgenommen wissen:

"wenn du stirbst drück nicht panisch auf den wiedereinstiegs-knopf sondern schau dich vorher um, ob nicht vielleicht ein heiler in der lage wäre dich wiederzubeleben was in dem falle grosse vorteile bringen könnte."

...ich hasse nichts mehr als wenn man nur 10 sekunden zeit hat jemanden wiederzubeleben den man dringend braucht ... manchmal dauerts ein paar sekunden länger das ist doch nur verständlich

ahso und bitte kein "heal plx" auf einem RP server... JEDER wird geheilt egal ob man ihn mag, er mist gebaut hat oder wie ein deo heisst


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> ahso und bitte kein "heal plx" auf einem RP server... JEDER wird geheilt egal ob man ihn mag, er mist gebaut hat oder wie ein deo heisst


Ehrlich? Also ich heil niemanden der schon dem Namen nach ganz offensichtlich nicht auf den Server gehört (und da hilft auch kein 'heal plx' mich zu erweichen, im Gegenteil).
Da verlier ich lieber mal ein Szenario als den RP-Status des Servers.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (2. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> "Ähnlich" ist gut, clickrush
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




anscheinend ist er doch sticky geworden gz!

mit "ähnlich" hab ich folgendes gemeint:

mein jüngerer bruder und ich hatten schon einige erfahrungen mit WoW stammgruppen (pre bc) und daher haben wir auf grund von erfahrungen, die von dir erläuterte hammer-amboss taktik (wir haben sie bisher noch nicht so genannt) durchgezogen. bei WAR kann man dies noch viel stärker einsetzen:

Amboss: Tanks, Heiler, Ranged. So eine Gruppe hält extrem viel aus und kann den gegner lange aufhalten und zerstreuen.

Hammer: Melees, meleeheiler, ein paar Ranged. Diese Gruppe macht hohen initial schaden und ist geeignet um Robenträger zu zerfetzen.

wir hatten bisher jedoch keine militärischen kenntnisse (ausser "Die Kunst des Krieges" von Sun Tsu). wir sind daher positiv überrascht, dass solche taktischen grundlagen mit unseren erfahrungen übereinstimmen. dein thread ist sehr ausführlich und gut erklärt. er macht wirklich extrem sinn in taktik und strategiespielen, und genau so in WAR!

Deshalb habe ich auch die zugegeben agressive aussage gemacht ("Schaden an der WAR-Community"). aber nur um der wichtigkeit solcher überlegungen nachdruck zu geben! natürlich kann man diese "grundlagen" nicht 1:1 übernehmen, doch prinzipiell kann und muss man es um bei grösseren schlachten erfolg zu haben. ich werde deinen text noch weiterhin studieren und nach umsetzungen in der WAR-Praxis suchen.

danke nochmals!


----------



## Evíga (2. Oktober 2008)

Thanks for sticky. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (2. Oktober 2008)

Toller Text, meine Gilde "Scum" dankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und gz 4 Sticky


----------



## makkaal (2. Oktober 2008)

Auch wenn das Ding jetzt zum Sticky befördert wurde, heißt das nicht, dass ihr uns weitere Ideen und Taktiken verschweigen sollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haut rein, ich möcht' was sehen!


----------



## gagaimkopf (2. Oktober 2008)

Also Makkal das Feedback werd ich die erst iwann später mal geben können da atm die meisten aus meiner Gilde noch unter 20 und großteils mit lvln beschäftigt sind.
Aber sobald ich was anwenden kann meld ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir fällt immer mehr ein XD

greetz


----------



## Elfnarzo (2. Oktober 2008)

Grundsätzlich danke, das werde ich mir alles mal durchlesen, sollten sie server mal down sein wenn ich lust aufs spielen habe. 
taktisches denken ist tatsächlich eine Rarität in Onlinerollenspielen. Gut klappt es wenn da einer Kommandos gibt, dann können auch schwächere Spieler eine gute Rolle spielen. Aber in den meisten randomgruppen ist es ja so, dass die Leute einfach blind in den Zerg reinlaufen, auch wenn sie dann allein gegen 10 kämpfen und Sekunden sterben. Oder Fernkämpfer, die sich zwar vom Zerg entfehrnt halten, aber überhaupt nicht registrieren wenn sich die Front auf sie zubewegt und dann plötzlich niedergerannt werden.
Ich denke die meisten Spieler müssen sehr viel grundlegendere Dinge lernen als z.B. den Effekt eines Flankenangriffs. Aber letztlich ist es gut, dass es sie gibt (und sie sich sicher nicht deinen extra ausführlichen Text durchlesen werden), so haben fortgeschrittenere Spieler immer etwas Kanonenfutter.
Ich frage mich im übrigen ob die taktische Qualität eines Spielers etwas damit zu tun hat, was für Spiele er sonst spielt. Persönlich komme ich eher aus dem Bereich der Strategie- oder Rollenspiele (z.B. Warcraft 3 oder Baldur's Gate). Viele jüngere Spieler kommen von Counterstrike und solchen Shootern. Dort ist taktisches Vorgehen sicher weniger siegesrelevant als Reflexe und ein gutes Auge, ohne diese Spiele jetzt zu diskreditieren. 
Bevor ich meinen Gedankenstrom jetzt weiter ausbreite mache ich Schluss, ich habe gerade ziemlich Lust auf WAR bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (3. Oktober 2008)

Die *Taktik* der Gilde "Kinder der Finsternis" (Egrimm) ist auf unserer provisorischen(!) Homepage zu finden im Rekrutierungsbereich. Wir sind eine wachsende ü60 Mann/Frau starke gilde mit Gildenrang 9+. Wir freuen uns auf Feedbacks! Die Taktik wurde von "Der Grosse" und mir "Der Kleine" verfasst. Sie soll ein auszubauendes Grundgerüst darstellen.

http://finsternis-war.forumieren.com/

-----
.
.
.
Nur für Interessierte: Im Buffed Forum und im Egrimm Forum sind offizielle Rekrutierungs-Threads eröffnet worden.

Egrimm Forum: http://www.war-egrimm.de/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=21


----------



## makkaal (3. Oktober 2008)

*hust* So sehr ich dir für den Link dankbar bin, clickrush, für Gildenwerbung ist dies der falsche Thread...


----------



## clickrush (3. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> *hust* So sehr ich dir für den Link dankbar bin, clickrush, für Gildenwerbung ist dies der falsche Thread...




enschuldige bitte. ich habe die entsprechende aufforderung aus dem haupttext genommen und es bei Feedbacks gelassen. die nebenbemerkung unten hab ich abgeschwächt (könnte das ja auch in meine sig machen stimmt eigentlich).


----------



## kaldorei (5. Oktober 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> @TE
> (...)
> c) von dem winzigen Rest an Lesern, der also überbleibt und sich das wirklich komplett durchgelesen hat (zu denen zähle ich mich übrigens), denen hast du mit der ganzen Arbeit nicht unbedingt etwas neues erzählt... Denn für die, die sich wirklich mit PvP auseinander setzen, gemeinsam mit ihren Stammgruppen losziehen oder mit der Gilde gemeinsam in TS unterwegs sind... Die wußten vielleicht bis jetzt nicht, wie man bestimmte Taktiken im militärischem Sinne nennt... aber angewendet ham sie sie schon längst *g* (...)



Naja, ich finds trotzdem klasse, dass das hier mal einer gemacht hat und ich traurere um Deine geschundenen Fingerkuppen, auf dass sie sich schnell von den Strapazen erholen mögen. Gerade für die die sich im WoW-PvP nicht wiederfinden konnten und vielleicht auch noch über nicht allzu viel taktische Erfahrung verfügen ist das eine prima Starthilfe, sofern sie sich damit auseinandersetzen. Ich glaube, dass das auch bisher der längste Beitrag zu diesem Thema war. Wirklich schade, dass es kein offi. Forum gibt. Doch genug des Lobes und auf in die Schlacht!

-Waaagh or whatever u fight 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Yldis (6. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für den hilfreichen Beitrag Makkaal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe nun zum Release angefangen und bin hier noch nicht weit gekommen, werde aber gerne hin und wieder auf diesen Beitrag zurückgreifen. 

*erinnert sich an viele verlorene bg´s im alteractal* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal schauen wie es hier so wird.

Lg´s

Yldis


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön, gibst auch eine Version für den Festungskampf gegen schwer verteidigte Burgen ^^, wir hätten gestern vll die Burg einnehmen können wenn das verhalten nicht so sehr nach kopflosem Hühnerhaufen geklungen hätte.


----------



## makkaal (6. Oktober 2008)

> Sehr schön, gibst auch eine Version für den Festungskampf gegen schwer verteidigte Burgen ^^, wir hätten gestern vll die Burg einnehmen können wenn das verhalten nicht so sehr nach kopflosem Hühnerhaufen geklungen hätte.


Tut mir leid, ich selber kann dazu leider nichts beitragen. Der Thread selbst war so gedacht, dass taktische Ideen unter's Volk gebracht werden - diese hier haben den Grundzug, allgemeingültig zu sein.
So gern ich selber Anregungen für Keepfights sehen würde, dies ist, fürchte ich, der falsche Thread dazu, da sie sich übermäßig stark an der Spielmechanik orientieren würden - und das wäre entegegen dem Threadsinn.
Aber allgemeine Tipps, was das Verhalten in der Gruppe angeht, siehst du ja bereits am Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem kenne ich übrigens. Läuft aber meist auf die Aspekte "Allgemeine Hinweise im Gruppenspiel" hinaus...


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Oktober 2008)

Dennoch ein sehr schönes Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , solche Threads können nur helfen, und einen Leitfaden für erstürmen der Burgen kann man ja noch nachreichen wenn etwas mehr Zeit ins Land ist und die Burgenbelagerung alltäglich geworden ist.


----------



## fastfire (7. Oktober 2008)

Tjaja... bringt mich auf das Grunkonzept des Panzerblitzes....

d.h. schwere einheiten laufen vor, gehen durch die Gegnerischen Reihen, so dass sie hinter dem gegner enden (wenn man schnell und gut ist, kann man beim durchbrechen gleich dotts und debuffs verteilen, auch taunts bieten sich an)

Dreht der gegner ab um die Tanks zu verfolgen, gehen die leichteren Einheiten die nun im Rücken des Gedrehten gegners stehen ins Gefecht.

Dreht der gegner nicht um, hat er die eigenen Schweren Einheiten im Rücken und somit an den eigenen Heilern...

Der größte Vorteil hierbei ist, dass man eine Schock Taktik hat, die ganz gut dazu geeignet ist eine ansonsten einigermaßen Saubere gegnerische Formation komplett durcheinanderzuwürfeln, da im idealfall, die heiler der gegner nichtmehr wissen wo sie sich Positionieren sollen, da sie von beiden Seiten in Bedrängniss geraten, während die Gegnerischen Blocker nichtmehr alle Angriffe abfangen können.

Die große gefahr liegt darin, dass man schnell overextended (aus reichweite der eigenen Heiler rennt) und wenn die gegner Diszipliniert und eingespielt sind, einfach weggefokust wird...

Eine andere Strategie (dafür benötigt man aber AoE Belagerungswaffen wie Katapulte) wäre ein Double Win-Win Manöver...

Bei einem Double Win Win geht man so vor, dass ein Koordiniertes Sperrfeuer mit AoE HINTER die Gegnerischen Reihen gelegt wird, das ist wichtig! Auf die gegner bringt wenig in diesem Fall.

Während man nun Frontal auf den Gegner vorrückt und ihn dabei schon aus der Distanz beharkt, zieht man langsam und koordiniert, das Sperrfeuer näher und näher an den Gegner heran, so dass er zwischen einem langsam näherrückenden Vorhang aus geschossen und den eigenen Truppen eingeklemmt wird, in diesem Fall ist es sogar extrem egal was der gegner tut, denn er muss entweder durch das Sperrfeuer gehen um zu entkommen (und zeigt uns dabei seinen Rücken, was wir natürlich nutzen um ihn zu verlangsammen, zu rooten und was uns sonst noch einfällt) ODER er muss sich mit unsere Truppen auseinandersetzen, was dazu führt dass wir ihn binden bis das Bombardement kurz vor der Kampflinie ist, dann werden wieder roots gesetzt was die Skillbar hergibt und wir Lösen uns vom Feind und fallen einige Meter zurück  um uns neu zu Formieren.

Wenn der gegner aus dem Bombardement entkommt und uns folgt, sind wir wieder bei schritt 1

zu erwähnen ist auch der nebeneffekt, dass jedwede verstärkung für den gegner erstmal durch das Sperrfeuer rennen muss, was dazu führt dass entweder die Heiler doppelt belastet sind oder dass die Gegner eben verwundet in den Kampf eingreifen

steht wahrscheinlich schon alles oben, wenn ja, bitte ich um Verzeihung, meine Ausrede ist Fieber und Krankheitsfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (7. Oktober 2008)

Fastfire,
nein, in der Form standen diese Taktiktipps noch nicht da. Danke für den Beitrag!
Bevor ich die aber (evtl. ein klein wenig umformuliert) einbaue, würde ich doch gern wissen, ob du diese Methoden in WAR testen konntest. Bei der ersten sehe ich eindeutige Erfolgschancen, bei der zweiten sehe ich die Möglichkeit eher im modernen Gefecht, zumal für eine solche "rückwärtige Feuerwalze" ausgesprochen viele Belagerungswaffen vonnöten wären. Das ist in dem Sinne keine Kritik, lediglich etwas, was mir bei deinen Ausführungen auffällt - existieren solche Bereiche im T3 oder T4, wo so etwas möglich ist? 
Und weiterhin: Wäre es nicht sogar sinnvoller, eine tatsächliche Feuerwalze zu nutzen, die sich direkt und wiederholt über den Gegner hinwegbewegt? Somit bliebe es nicht dabei, den Feind einzuklemmen, wie du so schön sagst, sondern der direkte Effekt der zusätzlichen Belastung würde sofort spürbar.


----------



## fastfire (7. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du das direkt anwendest hast du nur ein Problem, der Feind kann einfach davor davonlaufen, 
das ganze nennt sich ja Double Win Win weil man bei jeder Reaktion des gegners einen erfolg erzielt (sprich es wird so oder so schaden verursarcht, jede Reaktion des gegners ist einfach Falsch)

Bei einer Einfachen "Feuerwalze" hast du wie gesagt das problem dass der gegner einfach nach hinten weg kann und er somit deinen schaden negiert, während du wertvolle Zeit verschwendest auf ein leeres niemandsland zu feuern, oder aber die eigenen Leute im bombardement stehen (was ohne FF nicht wirkich stört, es ist eben nur verschwendet)

man kann natürlich das Win Win abwandeln,  und z.b. Caster AoEs benutzen wie Feuerregen und Feuersturm des verderbens vom Feuerzauberer.

im endeffekt geht es darum, dem Feind zwei Alternativen zu stellen, die beide Wehtun und in damit in zugzwang zu bringen, was die meisten undisziplinierten Gruppen in vollkomenes Chaos stürzen dürfte. Belagerungswaffen sind ja kein muss und wenn man zuwenige zur Hand hat, muss man eben Kombinieren Belagerung und AoE durch kleine Scouttruppen die sich über die Flanke im Rücken positionieren

Übrigens in WAR konnte ich nicht testen, aber in Planetside/WoW/GC haben sie hervorragend funnktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur muss man eben a) Koordiniert sein und b) flexibel in der verwendung der vorhandenen Ressourcen


----------



## Prometx (7. Oktober 2008)

Ist echt gut geschrieben und auch hilfreich,denke des werd ich mal meiner gilde vorschlagen,auf die hompage zu kopieren.


----------



## Lemonskunk (8. Oktober 2008)

ich bind mir mal " hammer ambos methode" als makro ,und spam den szenario chat damit voll " he he " 



super thread.


----------



## 3x3q70r (13. Oktober 2008)

vom prinzip her sind das standards die man sowieso wenn man etwas logisch nachdenkt wissen sollte, aber gut sie noch einmal génau nieder zuschreiben...

denn nach paar rvr spielen wird der eine oder andere selbst merken, dass er nicht auf 10 gegner zurennen kann und hofft einen nach dem andern nieder zu strecken...
spätestens hier wird einem bewusst sich eher in heiler-reichweite auf zu halten...

ebenso eignen sich paar klassen prima für den sog Hinterhalt, da diese zwar schwach an der front sind jedoch einen schnellen enormen dmg verteilen können um heiler und mages um zu nieten...

weiter würde mich freuen wenn nicht jeder so vorgehen würde weil dann hat man ja als feind keine geordnete truppe sondern einen wilden haufen den man niedermätzeln kann!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht doch am meisten spaß... also ist es ebenso gut wenn gerade eben nicht alles perfekt orga. ist!


----------



## Fierabras (13. Oktober 2008)

sehr gute arbeit aber ich glaube die leute die es brauchen lesen es sich nicht durch oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
machen da weiter so sie aufgehört haben und setzten nichts davon ein und zergen sich durchs lebenoder eher durch WAR.



> weiter würde mich freuen wenn nicht jeder so vorgehen würde weil dann hat man ja als feind keine geordnete truppe sondern einen wilden haufen den man niedermätzeln kann!!  macht doch am meisten spaß... also ist es ebenso gut wenn gerade eben nicht alles perfekt orga. ist!



Haha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau wenn sie wild im kreislaufen kann man sie besser im Rudel töten


----------



## clickrush (14. Oktober 2008)

Fierabras schrieb:


> sehr gute arbeit aber ich glaube die leute die es brauchen lesen es sich nicht durch oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja für die leute die es "brauchen" (ich denke du meinst eben einzelspieler), ist der thread ja nicht gedacht. der TE will gilden und gruppenleiter dazu bewegen sich gewisse gedanken zu machen (die es eh schon tun aber hier den ein oder anderen kniff finden um ihr spiel etwas zu verbessern)


----------



## AemJaY (14. Oktober 2008)

als Schweizer Unteroffizier kann ich nur sagen, Daumen Hoch da hat einer aufgepasst in der Ausbildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich dachte zuerst hier macht einer Werbung fürs Heer.

hehehe na dann auf auf in die RvR Kämpfe!!!
Möge die Ordnung Siegreich sein!


----------



## heretik (15. Oktober 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Gut gemeint, aber nur trockene Theorie. Du schreibst selber, daß du es nicht getestet hast, außerdem werden die Kinder das nicht so recht verstehen. Mit 10 Sätzen wäre das auch zu schaffen und vergiss nicht den "Faktor Mensch".



QFT. Als Hauptmann d.R. finde ich es zwar nett, dass du hier so viel schöne Theorie reinschleifst, nur leider hat das mit einem Computerspiel halt nicht allzu viel am Hut.


----------



## Sparkytux (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde gerne diesen Thread etwas erweitern

Aufgrund deiner militärischen Vergangenheit könntest du auch wissen wie ein Führer seine Leute motiviert, wenn mal der Krieg/Schlacht läuft, oder wie man ihnen die Furcht nimmt, oder die Moral der Truppe anhebt.

Solche Sätze/Ansprachen wären sicher nützlich, wenn du in einen random Szenario bist, um Leute von dir zu überzeugen, was danach das befolgen von taktischen Anweisungen um etliches erleichtert. Denn ich glaube das jeder taktische Anweisungen über den /sc Chat animmt, wen er darin entweder einen Gewinn bringenden Sinn sieht, oder eben die Leute von seinen Fähigkeiten überzeugt sind.


----------



## texus19 (19. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es sollte mehr solche leute auf der welt geben


----------



## airace (19. Oktober 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> außerdem werden die Kinder das nicht so recht verstehen.



Warum soll ich das nicht verstehen ich habe sehr lange Echtzeit Strategie spiele, Gespielt ( AoE 1-3, Blitzkrieg usw) also kann ich serwohl was mit dem "Guide" anfangen ich meine das ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen einen Hinterhalt zu legen das habe ich schon früher mit meinen Lego Soldaten gemacht ..... und was "In die Flanke Fallen" ist weis sowieso jeder SUM spieler.....

mfg airace


----------



## makkaal (20. Oktober 2008)

heretik schrieb:
			
		

> Als Hauptmann d.R. finde ich es zwar nett, dass du hier so viel schöne Theorie reinschleifst, nur leider hat das mit einem Computerspiel halt nicht allzu viel am Hut.


Dann hoffe ich als ehemaliger Fahnenjunker, dass das "reinschleifen" im militärisch positiven Sinne gemeint ist. Dass dies nichts mit einem PC-Spiel zu tun hat, ist eine ausgezeichnete Erkenntnis, weil ich nie, und das habe ich mehrmals geschrieben, einen Guide schreiben wollte. Desweiteren denke ich, dass ich durchaus an die Kreativität der Spieler appellieren kann, diese Hinweise einmal im Spiel auszuprobieren, genauso wie deine Vorgesetzten auch an deine Kreativität im Taktikunterricht appelliert haben. Es tut mir leid, das zu sagen, aber da du offenbar den "Dies ist kein Guide"-Aspekt ignoriert, keine Verbesserungsvorschläge bietest und die Arbeit eines - rein theoretisch betrachtet - Untergebenen so ziemlich entwertest, fällst deine Aussage für mich ins typische Offizierscliché.



			
				Sparkytux schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund deiner militärischen Vergangenheit könntest du auch wissen wie ein Führer seine Leute motiviert, wenn mal der Krieg/Schlacht läuft, oder wie man ihnen die Furcht nimmt, oder die Moral der Truppe anhebt.


So sehr ich dir Recht gebe, aber leider kann ich damit nicht dienen. Zum einen, weil ich von vornherein meist recht motivierte Soldaten unter mir hatte und zum zweiten, weil die Art der Motivation eine andere ist - ich schätze, der Großteil der (zivilen) Spieler würde mit Argwohn reagieren, da der Ton einfach ein anderer ist.
Nicht falsch verstehen, auch beim Bund habe ich seltenst einen Sgt. Hartman-Ton kennengelernt, aber die Grundlage ist eine andere, da im Militär grundsätzlich vom Prinzip Befehl und Gehorsam ausgegangen wird. Ich denke, dass etwas ähnliches in Gilden möglich ist, in Randoms aber eher weniger. Da wirst du dann durch Kompetenz glänzen müssen *grinst*. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind viele Spieler aber grundsätzlich dankbar dafür, wenn jemand Ideen verkündet. Solange sie das Gefühl haben, dass du weißt, wovon du redest, werden viele dem folgen.
Der Ton macht die Musik, ist meine Erfahrung. Sowas ist aber schwer bei Randoms reinzubringen, fürchte ich...



			
				airace schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll ich das nicht verstehen ich habe sehr lange Echtzeit Strategie spiele, Gespielt ( AoE 1-3, Blitzkrieg usw) also kann ich serwohl was mit dem "Guide" anfangen ich meine das ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen einen Hinterhalt zu legen das habe ich schon früher mit meinen Lego Soldaten gemacht ..... und was "In die Flanke Fallen" ist weis sowieso jeder SUM spieler.....


Ich glaube, das hatte er anders gemeint. Danke aber, dass du meinen Punkt deutlicher gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit "Kinder" meinte er wohl eher diejenigen, die ziemlich blauäugig durch Onlinewelten laufen, selbstzentriert und unhöflich, die sich einen Dreck um's Gemeinsame scheren.
Auch glaube ich, dass es nicht die taktischen Maßnahmen waren, die du da nennst, sondern mehr der "Wir" Aspekt und die Grundlagen, die ich *vor* "Flankieren" und "Hinterhalt" aufgeführt hab.


----------



## gagaimkopf (20. Oktober 2008)

So ich meld mich auch mal wieder hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab letztens was echt nettes im Scenario "Vergessener Tempel der Isha" versucht und es hat präcjtig funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Gegner haben den Punkt in der Mitte der Ruinen gehalten und wir hatten keine Chance ihn zu holen.
Dann hab ich vorgeschlagen das sich die Gruppe aufteilt und zwar 5 linke Seite und 5 rechte Seite --> gleichzeitig drauf losgestürmt.
Und siehe da der Stützpunkt war unser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wollte das dann in den meisten Scenarien vom Tempel so machen wenn der Gegner die Base hatte aba in den meisten 0815-Random Gruppen sieht man dann halt leider 80% der Leute weiter stupide den vordereingang reinrennen (meist alleine da sie anscheinend nich auf die anderen warten wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und sich immer wieder schön abschlachten lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja das wars so weit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz Gaga


----------



## Gumja (20. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> So ich meld mich auch mal wieder hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die wenigsten Spieler scheinen sich die Map (gerade die von Ishas Tempel) mal genauer angeschaut zu haben und wissen dementsprechend gar nicht, dass es mindestens 3 Wege zur Flagge gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (25. Oktober 2008)

Hab das Thema mal in den neuen Bereich verschoben.


----------



## makkaal (29. Oktober 2008)

Danke Pente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre nur nett gewesen, wenn ich das vorher gesehen hätte... Werd bei Gelegenheit mal durchgehen und schauen, ob schicke, neue Beiträge dabei sind, die ich einbauen kann...


----------



## Náyla. (29. Oktober 2008)

Ein *bow* von mir, dass du sowohl die elementarsten Gundlagen, als auch einige tiefer gehende Stufen des RvR zusammengefasst hast.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (24. November 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> QFT. Als Hauptmann d.R. finde ich es zwar nett, dass du hier so viel schöne Theorie reinschleifst, nur leider hat das mit einem Computerspiel halt nicht allzu viel am Hut.



finde ich überhaupt nicht. wer im t4 erfolgreich burgen einnimmt und verteidigd, der stösst oft genau die dinge, die der TE erwähnt. natürlich nicht in randomgruppen... ich rede von gut organisierten gruppen mit TS und disziplin. dann hauste auch mal ne übermacht um.

hinterhalte sind sehr wichtig in WAR. auch was der TE über Sperren schreibt kommt sehr oft vor. nicht zuletzt die hammer amboss methode oder gefechtsarten. auch wenn die sachen nicht immer astrein durchgezogen werden, sind die taktikgrundlagen doch sehr wichtig für einen guten Raidleiter und seine offis.

zum Thema:

mir fehlt noch ein grundaspekt des krieges. kennst du "die kunst des krieges"?
sun tsu hat sehr stark betont, dass man nie angreifen sollte, wenn man den gegner nicht schon strategisch (ich foglere auch taktisch) besiegt hat.


----------



## Ryudo Dragonfist (1. Dezember 2008)

Da spricht clickrush was an.... grausam was man manchmal erlebt ... hier die Situation :

Kleine Gruppe (2 Tanks , 2 DDs , meiner einer als Healer) , laufen durch Drachenwacht und nehmen ziemlich spät noch Schlachtfeldziele ein . Die ersten 3 kein Problem , außer den Mobs war nix zu sehn . Dann stürzt das Spiel kurz ab , während wir zu Nr4 reiten . ich logg mich wieder ein , die Hälfte der Leute is tot . Warum ? In die Mobs gerannt ohne zu schauen ob das Healerlein auch hinter ihnen steht . Ok , kann passieren . Nächster Versuch . Problem diesmal : Während die Überlebenden warten tauchen 3 Ordler auf ( 2mal Weißer Löwe + Erzmagier) und nehmen und dank Überraschungseffekt schnell auseinander . Ich schreib ne Warnung in den /p , respawne , mach mich auf den Weg . Was machen die Nachzügler ? Laufen (ohne Healer ) in die ordler , die ja kurz zuvor angekündigt wurden und sterben . gut ... es is ja schon spät , gell? Wir schaffen es uns auf einem Fleck zu versammeln und lösen so das Problem mit den Dreien . Weiter zum Ziel . Wie zu erwarten erwarten uns die 3 dort wieder , und zwar zwischen den Mobs . Logisch , denn schließlich haben die Weißen Löwen die Möglichkeit ihre Gegner per Pet-Kick zu sich zu bestellen . Per Luftpost sozusagen . Auch das gebe ich per /p an meinewerten Mitstreiter weiter ... und beobachte  10 Sekunden später wie einer nach dem andern zwischen Held und Champions landet ... ich greif mir nurnoch an den Kopf und darf Kommentare wie folgt lesen :

" Verdammt , das is total unfair , dass die Löwen soweit kicken können "
" Rezz pls " 
" Hab garnich gewusst , dass die WLs sich so schnell hochheilen können..." (man bedenke den Erzmagier ..)
" Hätten wir hier rumstehn sollen und warten bis die einschlafen ?! " 
" rezz pls! "

Ich lasse das jetz einfach mal wirken . Schöner Nicht-Guide übrigens , sollte sich manch einer mal zu Herzen nehmen ^^

Mfg


----------



## Hellbjoern (10. Januar 2009)

Searge schrieb:


> der feldwebel stimmt dem zu *g*




und der Mannschafter stellt sich ebenfalls dazu


----------



## Splin (5. Juni 2009)

Also erst einmal respekt. So viel Arbeit für den nicht annähernd angemessenen Ruhm ist wirklich selbstlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So ein Thread hatte WAR wirklich lange nötig, ich frage mich nur, warum ich jetzt erst davon lese ... Zu bemerken bleibt auch, dass du bemerkenswert gelassen bist. Davon könnten sich einige Foren-Flamer eine fette Scheibe von abschneiden.

zum Thema: Selbstverständlich ist das alles sehr pauschal gehalten und nicht auf jede Situation im RvR anwendbar. Ich als Range-DD würde mir auch nicht die Zähne an einem Tank ausbeißen, wenn sein Heiler nur nen halben Meter hinter ihm herumspringt, sondern mich erst einmal um den kümmern. Aber so wie du es ausgedrückt hast, dass man kreativ sein muss, bei der Gruppe bleiben sollte, welcher Archetype hat welche Aufgaben würde ich deine Tipps auch als richtig bewerten. Um mich mal auf die Kommentare der anderen User zu beziehen: Ich denke nicht, dass dieser Guide ausschließlich auf arranged grps anwendbar ist. Würde sich jeder Spieler erst einmal diesen Guide durchlesen (bzw durchquälen, ist schon arg lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) würden gerade im sc viel mehr atemberaubende Schlachten stattfinden, die es zur Zeit viel zu selten gibt. Einigen Spielern ist nicht einmal die Funktion der eigenen Karriere so recht bewusst. Das ist zumindest manchmal mein Eindruck auf dem Schlachtfeld. Jedenfalls gibt reicht es schon, wenn eine Gruppe im sc Ahnung von ihrem Handwerk hat, um den Sieg zu erlangen. Und ich denke wenn sich jeder an solche Taktiken halten würde, würde der "Wow, das funktioniert ja sogar"-Effekt verursachen, dass sich mehr und mehr Spieler daran hielten. Und das hat auch nichts mit dem Alter zu tun bzw ob es "Kinder" (omg Kinder rofl rofl lol lol) sind. Ich werde jedenfalls auch mal den Thread meiner Gilde verlinken und Feedback geben. Danke für deine Mühe, Jung!


----------



## makkaal (16. Juni 2009)

> mir fehlt noch ein grundaspekt des krieges. kennst du "die kunst des krieges"?
> sun tsu hat sehr stark betont, dass man nie angreifen sollte, wenn man den gegner nicht schon strategisch (ich foglere auch taktisch) besiegt hat.


Nein, ich habe Sun Tzu nie gelesen. Allerdings würde das, was ich davon mitbekommen habe, den Grundsatz meines Beitrags auch weit übersteigen. Ich will hier lediglich Grundlage schaffen. Wer die tiefgründigen Philosophien Sun Tzus in seiner Gilde umsetzen will, hat meines Erachtens viel Arbeit vor sich, denn so etwas einzustudieren und tatsächlich während der Schlacht abrufen zu können ist massiv. Und das, denke ich, ist zuviel erwartet vom allgemeinen Gamer. 



> Ich werde jedenfalls auch mal den Thread meiner Gilde verlinken und Feedback geben.


Würd mich freuen! Bisher mangelt es noch an tatsächlichen Erfahrungen hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist länger her, aber ich habe nochmal ein paar kleine Dinge abgeändert. Vielleicht schaut ja nochmal der eine oder andere vorbei und lässt etwas Feedback da?


----------



## Smokefist (27. Juli 2009)

kleine anmerkung jede taktik ist nur so gut bis der erste schuß fällt ^^  
ansonsten super idee ^^


----------



## Project-98 (16. Dezember 2009)

Hey sehr schöner leitfaden und denkanstoß ein kolege hat mit seiner gilde solche taktiken eingeübt und diese auch im t4 zum tragen gebracht und so mit 2 kts gegen eine übermacht von 6 kts gewonnen


----------



## Martok (30. Dezember 2009)

lob an den TE.
netter guide für pvp neulinge in mmorgs


----------



## DerechteErec (13. Januar 2011)

Toller Beitrag! Ich habe zwar einen Teil des Texts nur überflogen, weil es eben doch schon sehr elementare Grundlagen sind, die mir großteils schon bekannt waren, aber ein paar nette Anregungen waren auch für mich noch dabei!

Am hilfreichsten gerade für Anfänger ist aber deine Kernaussage: _Denke "Wir", nicht "Ich"!
_Wenn man diesen Ratschlag beherzigt, ergibt sich vieles eigentlich schon von selbst.

Wenn alle Spieler darüber nachdenken würden, wie sie der Gruppe am besten ans Ziel bringen können, werden sie wohl automatisch die von dir beschriebenen Taktiken umsetzen, egal, ob sie sie kennen, oder nicht. Insofern denke ich auch, dass fast alles, was du vorschlägst, mit einer gut eingespielten Stammgruppe problemlos zu bewältigen sein sollte.


----------

